# big tiger



## CAPSIZED

a friend sent me this pic from yesterday, awesome catch, bet it smoked the drags.


----------



## mharris1

nice, where was that at?


----------



## 007

Get the popcorn ready!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justletmein

Would have looked a lot prettier swimming away.


----------



## luv2fishnewere

007 said:


> Get the popcorn ready!!!!!!!!!


THATS FOR SURE


----------



## Weedguard

*?*

I was told the jaws were cut out and fish thrown away, any body have details
SS


----------



## 007

That looks like Tiny bending over the tail.


----------



## gigem87

I heard that they cut the stomach open and it was full of poisonous snakes!


----------



## igo320

Isn't the Hall of Fame tournament going on? Might be a $1000 money fish for first place shark. Good catch none the less, hope it was Tiny's.


----------



## 007

It is Tiny!!!! 12'6" 849 pound Tiger!!!! Good job bro!!!


----------



## Sea-Slug

:headknock:headknock:headknock To each his own. It would have looked much better swimming off with a tag in him. Cutting out the jaws and chunking him is a horrible waste, and illegal also I believe, but to each his own I guess. No doubt a nice catch, but a bad release.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Weedguard said:


> I was told the jaws were cut out and fish thrown away, any body have details
> SS


someone say it isn't so.


----------



## iwanashark

I'll save you the trouble mont and star myself. That ***********who caught this. ********* should have ******* released the poor thing.


----------



## 007

iwanashark said:


> I'll save you the trouble mont and star myself. That ***********who caught this. ********* should have ******* released the poor thing.


No need for the flaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He caught it in a kill tourney out of a boat....he did what he had to do!!

Quit being a bunch of Nancy boys!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

The oil would have got him anyways.:ac550:


----------



## Weedguard

*Waste of fish*

*Waste of fish *- It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.

TPW


----------



## iwanashark

Sorry about the name calling I had a few beers last night. What I meant to say is. Why would he keep it? For a 1000 bucks?! This animal was old! Propably a female. Some people forget that this is a shark conservation board. If you dont want these comments dont post unjustified kills here. Some of us keep sharks to eat! That was just a waste. He could of donated it to science atleast. Many places would have taken it for study.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

They just cut the fins off for soup and pulled one tooth for a necklace then threw it off the dock.:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*It is what it is.*

It is what it is. I bet it was exciting. Kinda like killin Marlin.
Some people do it some of the time. Some do it all the time.
Some will never do it again...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I don't fret over that stuff. He was well within the limits of the law. Congrats. Which one of yall knows exactly what happened to the fish after the weigh?? None of ya'll. Quit gossiping! Sound like my **** wife!


----------



## justletmein

Hopefully at least this time he disposed of it properly instead of letting it rot in the ship channel like last time to become a nuisance that costs taxpayer $$ to dispose of.



iwanashark said:


> Sorry about the name calling I had a few beers last night. What I meant to say is. Why would he keep it? For a 1000 bucks?! This animal was old! Propably a female. Some people forget that this is a shark conservation board. If you dont want these comments dont post unjustified kills here. Some of us keep sharks to eat! That was just a waste. He could of donated it to science atleast. Many places would have taken it for study.


x2. "shark fishing with conservation in mind" is in the dadgum forum name. They don't like the flaming over dead sharks stay in the bluewater forum instead of trolling down here.


----------



## Russell B

Was that from the RMD tournament? Im still waiting for someone to post some pics of what happend with that.....


----------



## 007

Russell B said:


> Was that from the RMD tournament? Im still waiting for someone to post some pics of what happend with that.....


Hall of Fame tournament.


----------



## topherstrux

Yacht Basin


----------



## gater

*Shark*

How many times do we need to have this conversation! The guy did nothing wrong and he gets blasted and since when is this a Shark conservation message board. Gater


----------



## Mad Mike

Nice shark Tiny!!


----------



## jjordan

its ashame that when a man catches a fish of a lifetime, he doesnt post on on here because of all the bs that goes on when someone doesnt agree with the catch.........
awsome fish tiny,,,,,,


----------



## donkeyman

007 said:


> That looks like Tiny bending over the tail.


I was thinking the same but I didnt see a cold beverage on the ground next to him


----------



## aggiemulletboy

gater said:


> and since when is this a Shark conservation message board. Gater


Title of forum: Gulf Coast Shark Fishing Message Board shark fishing with conservation in mind


----------



## Levelwind

Weedguard said:


> *Waste of fish *- It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.
> 
> TPW


Was not taken from public waters of the state.

It was caught in a kill tourney, boat was properly permitted and carcass was properly disposed of based on second hand reliable information.

I'd like to see tackle time, the hof, etc. become tag and release tourneys for these big girls, but right now they aren't and I'm pretty sure these guys did things correctly under the rules.


----------



## bayourat

Levelwind said:


> Was not taken from public waters of the state.
> 
> It was caught in a kill tourney, boat was properly permitted and carcass was properly disposed of based on second hand reliable information.
> 
> I'd like to see tackle time, the hof, etc. become tag and release tourneys for these big girls, but right now they aren't and I'm pretty sure these guys did things correctly under the rules.


Exactly. If you want to place blame then blame the tournament. These guys followed every law and rule, and yet they still get bashed.


----------



## SHURSHOT270

How do we know this guy didn't eat it? I havent seen the angler or anybody who was there with reliable information post. Jumping to conclusions??? Not sayin I would have eaten it. But does anyone know the real story?


----------



## Chase This!

Great catch, Tiny!!! Congrats. This is a ONCE A YEAR kill tourney. Call me crazy, but I don't think taking one tiger a year is going to cause the earth to spin off it's axis and head towards the sun.

He caught 10 (YES TEN) tigers on this trip. 9 were released.

Later ladies,
Brandon


----------



## Norman Bateman

Hi guys, or should I say girls?

Looks to me like a bunch of bleeding heart, tree hugging liberals, have all but taken over the board.

Best and tight lines,

Norman Bateman


----------



## Gilbert

nice tiger.


----------



## 535

actually this board was *created* by bleeding hearts... a lot less drama now than back when it was started and as the forum description says, "shark fishing with conservation in mind"

congrats to Roger on an impressive catch

boo for kill tourneys, they make us all look like friggin hillbillies...


----------



## bayourat

jc said:


> actually this board was *created* by bleeding hearts... a lot less drama now than back when it was started and as the forum description says, "shark fishing with conservation in mind"
> 
> congrats to Roger on an impressive catch
> 
> boo for kill tourneys, they make us all look like friggin hillbillies...


being a hllbilly is a bad thing?


----------



## Levelwind

bayourat said:


> being a hllbilly is a bad thing?


Lawyer reading Walt Kowalski's will (Gran Torino)

"[_reading from Walt's will_] And I'd like to leave my 1972 Gran Torino to... 
[_the lawyer pauses and looks up at Ashley, who smiles expectantly_] 
*Lawyer*: ...my friend... Thao Vang Lor. On the condition that you don't chop-top the roof like one of those *******, *don't paint any idiotic flames on it like some white trash hillbilly" *


----------



## RACER

Great fish! congrats Tiny


----------



## ReelDeal50

Poor Sharky


----------



## whistlingdixie

I won't raise hell like I did last time because I only hope that this fish at least went towards research or an awesome fish fro. I hope Tiny at least got some money out of the deal. Also it may be legal but you have to prove you caught the fish outside of state grounds to be legal.


----------



## rmiller4292

007 said:


> No need for the flaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He caught it in a kill tourney out of a boat....he did what he had to do!!
> 
> Quit being a bunch of Nancy boys!!


Sorry..I'm not quite buying that he did what he HAD to do...he chose to do it in a fishing contest...it's not like it was eating his child and he had to kill it...unless there is MUCH more to the story...

Ryan


----------



## Levelwind

Uh, and when did THAT change ? that the burden of proof is on the accused? Not yet anyway.

It was 'fixin to swim off with a thousand dollar bill in its mouth.


----------



## 007

rmiller4292 said:


> Sorry..I'm not quite buying that he did what he HAD to do...he chose to do it in a fishing contest...it's not like it was eating his child and he had to kill it...unless there is MUCH more to the story...
> 
> Ryan


Quit being a douchebag Ryan.....it was a great catch and you're jealous....until you contribute a fishing report, you have nothing to say.

007


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Way to go Tiny. Wish I would have been along for the ride on that trip. Yall hammer the sharks. Next time we all meet up for a beer I owe ya one.


----------



## iridered2003

justletmein said:


> Would have looked a lot prettier swimming away.


true that


----------



## El Carnicero

Awesome shark Tiny!


----------



## El Carnicero

What is the most common way to dispatch that size shark before boating it? I dont think a little bat would do it.


----------



## ssteel069

Awesome catch Tiny! Post more pics and the story, don't worry about the tree huggers!:slimer:


----------



## justletmein

SHURSHOT270 said:


> How do we know this guy didn't eat it? I havent seen the angler or anybody who was there with reliable information post. Jumping to conclusions??? Not sayin I would have eaten it. But does anyone know the real story?


Last time he dumped one in the ship channel, or someone from the same tourny did with a zip-tie'd vaginal opening (pregnant female) to prevent it from releasing pups as it drown being dragged through the water. These guys never eat the kill because the meat is spoiled due to the way it's handled getting it back to the dock in one piece and then let hang for a day.



Norman Bateman said:


> Hi guys, or should I say girls?
> 
> Looks to me like a bunch of bleeding heart, tree hugging liberals, have all but taken over the board.
> 
> Best and tight lines,
> 
> Norman Bateman


Times change Norman, even Frank Mundus recognized and spoke of conservation in recent years before he died. I have a lot of respect for old sharkers, but yall have got to understand that things are no longer the way they once were.



whistlingdixie said:


> I won't raise hell like I did last time because I only hope that this fish at least went towards research or an awesome fish fro. I hope Tiny at least got some money out of the deal. Also it may be legal but you have to prove you caught the fish outside of state grounds to be legal.


Research? lol... they drag them out and dump them after letting them hang to show off for a day or so.


----------



## justletmein

Again, yall don't like the comments then don't post in a forum that's meant for conservation, keep your stuff in the Bluewater forum since that's where it belongs anyway being caught offshore. You know you're just trolling to **** off the people here anyway.



SHURSHOT270 said:


> How do we know this guy didn't eat it? I havent seen the angler or anybody who was there with reliable information post. Jumping to conclusions??? Not sayin I would have eaten it. But does anyone know the real story?


Last time he dumped one in the ship channel, or someone from the same tourny did with a zip-tie'd vaginal opening (pregnant female) to prevent it from releasing pups as it drown being dragged through the water. These guys never eat the kill because the meat is spoiled due to the way it's handled getting it back to the dock in one piece and then let hang for a day.



Norman Bateman said:


> Hi guys, or should I say girls?
> 
> Looks to me like a bunch of bleeding heart, tree hugging liberals, have all but taken over the board.
> 
> Best and tight lines,
> 
> Norman Bateman


Times change Norman, even Frank Mundus recognized and spoke of conservation in recent years before he died. I have a lot of respect for old sharkers, but yall have got to understand that things are no longer the way they once were.



whistlingdixie said:


> I won't raise hell like I did last time because I only hope that this fish at least went towards research or an awesome fish fro. I hope Tiny at least got some money out of the deal. Also it may be legal but you have to prove you caught the fish outside of state grounds to be legal.


Research? lol... they drag them out and dump them after letting them hang to show off for a day or so.


----------



## rmiller4292

007 said:


> Quit being a douchebag Ryan.....it was a great catch and you're jealous....until you contribute a fishing report, you have nothing to say.
> 
> 007


Ooh...touched a nerve did we? No jealousy here....It's a nice catch for sure...just don't try to convince me he HAD to kill the shark.

I didn't know I had to contribute a fishing report to have an opinion....I didn't see that in the rules...lol


----------



## 007

rmiller4292 said:


> Ooh...touched a nerve did we? No jealousy here....It's a nice catch for sure...just don't try to convince me he HAD to kill the shark.
> 
> I didn't know I had to contribute a fishing report to have an opinion....I didn't see that in the rules...lol


It was a kill tournament dumbass!! A 12' 6" 849# Tiger Shark is pretty impressive in my books.......how would you release something like that without subdoing 1st Einstein? Tiny is a frequent poster on this board and he hasn't posted anything since this pic was posted.

I'll say it again........Great catch Bro!!!!! You are the HOF Shark champ for another year!!!

If ya'll feel the need to call anyone out, make it me............'cause I fully endorse what he did to win the tournament.


----------



## Bretticu$




----------



## slickfish

Hey Ryan, I'm not going to voice my opinion about you, but I will say if ya don't like it call your state Rep. Your Senator your congressman and do something about it. Cause if I'm within my rights via laws or tournament rules you can bet the rights to your first born daughter that I'm not going to lose any sleep over what anyone has to say about how, why and what I did with MY tournament catch. That's not my opinion that's my choice! As far as the catch, I personally spoke to a crew member and told me that fish took only an 1hr 45min to land. Gotta love the fact that there fuel consumption was only .6 mpg roundtrip. **** good thing they won. Oh yeah 3rd place ling and winning snapper should help out on expenses. Good job Tiny, Eric and the rest of the team!


----------



## Bill Fisher

Chase This! said:


> Call me crazy


okay


----------



## Sharkhunter

gater said:


> How many times do we need to have this conversation! The guy did nothing wrong and he gets blasted and since when is this a Shark conservation message board. Gater


Your kidding right??? Look on the forum index... You have a lot of post under your belt i'm suprised you didn't know that...


----------



## Sharkhunter

*Mont*

Can we get a mission statement for this board put on a sticky. Maybe I'm in the wrong and need to go.


----------



## Sharkbite

No matter what your opinion is on the events that occurred after it came to the boat we all have to agree that this is a very impressive fish. 

Congrats Tiny


----------



## Naterator

Some people will just never get conservation or have the ability to think outside of


----------



## jjordan

007 said:


> You are the HOF Shark champ for another year.


the tourney isnt over yet mike, it ends sunday and there are some boats still fishing..........just sayin bro


----------



## waterspout

congrats Tiny!!!


----------



## jjordan

guys im not gonna argue conservation with you, to each is own, but do yall really want these fish swimmin close enough to the beaches our kids swim at so that yall cant yak out a bait and catch one................believe or not, the tiger population is alot healthier than it was 10 years ago. i really dont see how killin a few each year is gonna hurt that. is there really that much difference in catching a stingray or jackfish, the killin it to use for bait to catch a shark. killin without eatin is a waste no matter what species it is. i think yalls passion for sharks may get yalls feathers ruffled a lil easier. just my 2 cents


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Congrats Tiny..
Nice fish for sure.. 
2 each there own.. if you cant handle the post.. Move along...


----------



## speckle-catcher

Congrats Tiny - that's a real whop-pear of a shark!


----------



## Chase This!

speckle-catcher said:


> Congrats Tiny - that's a real whop-pear of a shark!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rmiller4292

slickfish said:


> Hey Ryan, I'm not going to voice my opinion about you, but I will say if ya don't like it call your state Rep. Your Senator your congressman and do something about it. Cause if I'm within my rights via laws or tournament rules you can bet the rights to your first born daughter that I'm not going to lose any sleep over what anyone has to say about how, why and what I did with MY tournament catch. That's not my opinion that's my choice! As far as the catch, I personally spoke to a crew member and told me that fish took only an 1hr 45min to land. Gotta love the fact that there fuel consumption was only .6 mpg roundtrip. **** good thing they won. Oh yeah 3rd place ling and winning snapper should help out on expenses. Good job Tiny, Eric and the rest of the team!


That's smart...since you  probably don't even know me enough to form an opinion...my only point in this whole thing was that he didn't HAVE to kill the shark..007 made the point that "he did what he had to do"....and I disagree with that statement... It was a not a life or death struggle with a shark, in which the angler had no other option but to kill the shark to save his arse....in that case I would understand that he did what he HAD to do...I am aware of the laws regarding taking the shark, and tend to feel that they are a reasonable restriction. If he wants to keep the shark, its his business...and It is a very nice catch indeed....


----------



## Gilbert

rmiller4292 said:


> That's smart...since you probably don't even know me enough to form an opinion...my only point in this whole thing was that he didn't HAVE to kill the shark..007 made the point that "he did what he had to do"....and I disagree with that statement... It was a not a life or death struggle with a shark, in which the angler had no other option but to kill the shark to save his arse....in that case I would understand that he did what he HAD to do...I am aware of the laws regarding taking the shark, and tend to feel that they are a reasonable restriction. If he wants to keep the shark, its his business...and It is a very nice catch indeed....


he HAD to kill it to get it in to weigh in for the tournament he is fishing in.


----------



## rmiller4292

Gilbert said:


> he HAD to kill it to get it in to weigh in for the tournament he is fishing in.


I get that..that was not my point..semantics I guess....


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

**** that's a big shark. What was he using for bait?


----------



## Chase This!

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> **** that's a big shark. What was he using for bait?


30" trout.........


----------



## TMWTim

Pfffff, another Tiger strung up for some greenbacks. Lame. Not sure why some of you complain about us tree huggers. Correct me if I am wrong but isn't this particular forum about sharks with conservation in mind? If you don't like hearing people complain then don't post that WASTE in this part of the forum. Take it to the bluewater section where it goes anyway.

Stringing up a Tiger = *FAIL*

Releasing a Tiger = *WIN*

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16043


----------



## Chase This!

I think Tiny is winning.


----------



## Chase This!

Like I said before, killing ONE shark per year IMO is not a big deal. 

NOW, the long liners, purse seiners, gill netters, etc., that kill MILLIONS of sharks each year are a huge problem. So pull your thong out of your *** and focus your efforts where they will make a difference, and leave Tiny the **** alone. 

Brandon


----------



## justletmein

jjordan said:


> guys im not gonna argue conservation with you, to each is own, but do yall really want these fish swimmin close enough to the beaches our kids swim at so that yall cant yak out a bait and catch one................believe or not, the tiger population is alot healthier than it was 10 years ago. i really dont see how killin a few each year is gonna hurt that. is there really that much difference in catching a stingray or jackfish, the killin it to use for bait to catch a shark. killin without eatin is a waste no matter what species it is. i think yalls passion for sharks may get yalls feathers ruffled a lil easier. just my 2 cents


Except for the fact that BAIT fish reproduce rapidly and get eaten often in nature. Big sharks are designed to reproduce very slowly as they don't have any significant natural predators other than eachother sometimes. This is a very basic principle and if yall can't understand that it's fairly disappointing. You don't see anybody complaining about stringing up sharpnose or blacktips, they reproduce faster so it's not as big of a deal.



Chase This! said:


> Like I said before, killing ONE shark per year IMO is not a big deal.
> 
> NOW, the long liners, purse seiners, gill netters, etc., that kill MILLIONS of sharks each year are a huge problem. So pull your thong out of your *** and focus your efforts where they will make a difference, and leave Tiny the **** alone.
> 
> Brandon


Sure killing one shark is not a big deal, until everyone starts doing it. Yeah the long liners are hugely to blame, but that doesn't make it right to string up a shark just because someone else kills more than you do. These tournaments are just dumb when there are much better ways to do things and the trends are even moving more toward conservation. There's no reason they can't pull a Mad Fin and change their ways to C&R other than it's mostly a bunch of cave men out there who want to beat something with their clubs and think that it makes them look cool to have a set of jaws on the wall.


----------



## Mad Mike

justletmein said:


> Sure killing one shark is not a big deal, until everyone starts doing it. Yeah the long liners are hugely to blame, but that doesn't make it right to string up a shark just because someone else kills more than you do. These tournaments are just dumb when there are much better ways to do things and the trends are even moving more toward conservation. There's no reason they can't pull a Mad Fin and change their ways to C&R other than it's mostly a bunch of cave men out there who want to beat something with their clubs and think that it makes them look cool to have a set of jaws on the wall.


It was a legal catch JJ. No different than you catching one of your small crumb-snatching sharks from the beach.


----------



## vinsp

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> **** that's a big shark. What was he using for bait?


That big a fish it Must have been the "Live Kitten Supper Bait"


----------



## ApetRock

That big a fish it Must have been the "Live Kitten Supper Bait"






That has to be one of the most f'ed up things I've ever seen in fishing. I mean, thats just pure cruelty right there.


----------



## justletmein

Mad Mike said:


> It was a legal catch JJ. No different than you catching one of your small crumb-snatching sharks from the beach.


Do you honestly believe there's no difference between small shark species and large sharks in terms of reproduction and sustainable harvest? I refuse to believe you're that ignorant, I think you're just refusing to acknowledge it so as to justify to yourself the killing of large sharks for an ego trip.


----------



## justletmein

I have a question for you guys who are always trolling down here to **** us off. Why is it we always see pics of *dead strung up sharks* only and all the pics of C&R sharks stay in the bluewater forum and never make it down here? Yall say Tiny C&R 9 other Tiger sharks in this tournament yet no pics. Me thinks this is because yall are just trolling. If any of you are actually interested in not getting negative responses how about posting some C&R stuff that we can congratulate you on instead of just stirring the pot?


----------



## Gilbert

I got this new pressure washer. It gets the sand out real good.


----------



## iwanashark

Does anyone have a number to the tournament managers? I would like to connect them with some biologist, if I can. They can atleast disect these and stop the complete waste of them, and maybe we can ommit these conversations in the future.


----------



## 535

live kittens are way over-rated...


----------



## HIJACK

Ok, so far it's taken me 2 bags of popcorn and 1 large coke to get through this one. Can't wait to see what else pops up here


----------



## great white fisherman

Thats an awesome catch. Right or wrong as humans everything is at the expense of money. Not sure what I would have done. Maybe that was a catch of a lifetime. Would be for me. To me, if you are going to complain then the calls should go to the tournament. People bring in trout, mahi, tuna, red fish, bass, and so on at tournaments. Its all about the money. If the species is sustainable and ok then why pick on the man. If it was illegal then yes be upset. God is the judge not us at this time. If you wipe your arse with tolet paper and throw it down the pipe have we waisted a tree? LOL have fun guys life is to short!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

vinsp said:


> That big a fish it Must have been the "Live Kitten Supper Bait"


I might have to call BS on this one.


----------



## 535

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> I might have to call BS on this one.


yeah, its nearly impossible to rig them without getting your hands shredded...


----------



## justletmein

justletmein said:


> I have a question for you guys who are always trolling down here to **** us off. Why is it we always see pics of *dead strung up sharks* only and all the pics of C&R sharks stay in the bluewater forum and never make it down here? Yall say Tiny C&R 9 other Tiger sharks in this tournament yet no pics. Me thinks this is because yall are just trolling. If any of you are actually interested in not getting negative responses how about posting some C&R stuff that we can congratulate you on instead of just stirring the pot?


No responses from any of the trolls?


----------



## 007

justletmein said:


> No responses from any of the trolls?


Not trolling Mr. Douche....Tiny did NOT post anything on this thread. Someone else happened to be there while he was weighing that beast in and took a pic and posted it in here. He'll be in here soon enough and tell the story of the fight and the reward....until then....****!!!


----------



## TMWTim

007 said:


> Not trolling Mr. Douche....Tiny did NOT post anything on this thread. Someone else happened to be there while he was weighing that beast in and took a pic and posted it in here. He'll be in here soon enough and tell the story of the fight and the reward....until then....****!!!


Ahhhhh, someone is getting a little upset. Here let me make them tears go away for you....

:an5:


----------



## 007

TMWTim said:


> Ahhhhh, someone is getting a little upset. Here let me make them tears go away for you....
> 
> :an5:


Got one for you too...

.


----------



## justletmein

007 said:


> Not trolling Mr. Douche....Tiny did NOT post anything on this thread. Someone else happened to be there while he was weighing that beast in and took a pic and posted it in here. He'll be in here soon enough and tell the story of the fight and the reward....until then....****!!!





007 said:


> Got one for you too...
> 
> .


Awe look who's resorting to name calling.


----------



## 007

I'll be on the beach in the AM killing trout in Freeport if you want to hookup.


----------



## justletmein

007 said:


> I'll be on the beach in the AM killing trout in Freeport if you want to hookup.


So, you start name calling and now you want to fight. LMAO what a turd. I guess that's what happens when you can't debate with logic because you're on the losing end.


----------



## Sea-Slug

For those of you that have only been visiting this board for the last 2 or 3 years or less,I guess some of the confusion about this board is because this board was originally run on another site by a conservation minded dude named Beachbum. He believed in CPR and common sense conservation because sharks are in such a drastic decline and they reach pupping age so slowly and reproduce in low numbers they cannot keep up with the long liners, finners, accidental by catch, etc. And any help we can give them would at least maybe make a little difference since most of them taste like **** anyway. I consider myself a very conservative man but I am not one bit ashamed that I believe in conservation of our species that are in decline. I see nothing wrong with snapping a pic and releasing a nice shark to fight another day and have a few pups. Some people just got that look at me I am cool and kill every nice shark they catch just for jaws or the crowd that gathers to see it hanging or rotting on the beach by your camp. It takes a real man to tail rope one, beach it, remove hardware, revive and release it alive without getting injured and successfully reviving and releasing one is a huge challenge. To each his own, but I believe in conservation, and my daddy taught me if you aint gonna eat it, let it swim if you can to reproduce and fight again. What is wrong with that. A thousand bucks aint nothing for somebody who owns a 65000 boat, I dont think they really need a thousand bucks. As long as it is legal and it does not bother your conscious, then fine. It would bother mine. When this board got transfered here alot has changed, but I hope at least some people will keep Davids(Bums) message in mind and release the ones they can so our grandchildren can still go to the beach and enjoy our sport like we were lucky enough to. To each his own! I do not think somebody that believes in shark catch-photo-release when possible is a tree huger. Some are, but most are not. It just makes sense.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Sea-Slug said:


> For those of you that have only been visiting this board for the last 2 or 3 years or less,I guess some of the confusion about this board is because this board was originally run on another site by a conservation minded dude named Beachbum. He believed in CPR and common sense conservation because sharks are in such a drastic decline and they reach pupping age so slowly and reproduce in low numbers they cannot keep up with the long liners, finners, accidental by catch, etc. And any help we can give them would at least maybe make a little difference since most of them taste like **** anyway. I consider myself a very conservative man but I am not one bit ashamed that I believe in conservation of our species that are in decline. I see nothing wrong with snapping a pic and releasing a nice shark to fight another day and have a few pups. Some people just got that look at me I am cool and kill every nice shark they catch just for jaws or the crowd that gathers to see it hanging or rotting on the beach by your camp. It takes a real man to tail rope one, beach it, remove hardware, revive and release it alive without getting injured and successfully reviving and releasing one is a huge challenge. To each his own, but I believe in conservation, and my daddy taught me if you aint gonna eat it, let it swim if you can to reproduce and fight again. What is wrong with that. A thousand bucks aint nothing for somebody who owns a 65000 boat, I dont think they really need a thousand bucks. As long as it is legal and it does not bother your conscious, then fine. It would bother mine. When this board got transfered here alot has changed, but I hope at least some people will keep Davids(Bums) message in mind and release the ones they can so our grandchildren can still go to the beach and enjoy our sport like we were lucky enough to. To each his own! I do not think somebody that believes in shark catch-photo-release when possible is a tree huger. Some are, but most are not. It just makes sense.


Good post. Green atcha.


----------



## Sea-Slug

007 said:


> I'll be on the beach in the AM killing trout in Freeport if you want to hookup.


 If you want to fight somebody because they have a different opinion than you about releasing or killing a rare and awesome catch then you may have some issues. You want him to meet you at Taco Bell? LMAO!


----------



## justletmein

Sea-Slug said:


> For those of you that have only been visiting this board for the last 2 or 3 years or less,I guess some of the confusion about this board is because this board was originally run on another site by a conservation minded dude named Beachbum. He believed in CPR and common sense conservation because sharks are in such a drastic decline and they reach pupping age so slowly and reproduce in low numbers they cannot keep up with the long liners, finners, accidental by catch, etc. And any help we can give them would at least maybe make a little difference since most of them taste like **** anyway. I consider myself a very conservative man but I am not one bit ashamed that I believe in conservation of our species that are in decline. I see nothing wrong with snapping a pic and releasing a nice shark to fight another day and have a few pups. Some people just got that look at me I am cool and kill every nice shark they catch just for jaws or the crowd that gathers to see it hanging or rotting on the beach by your camp. It takes a real man to tail rope one, beach it, remove hardware, revive and release it alive without getting injured and successfully reviving and releasing one is a huge challenge. To each his own, but I believe in conservation, and my daddy taught me if you aint gonna eat it, let it swim if you can to reproduce and fight again. What is wrong with that. A thousand bucks aint nothing for somebody who owns a 65000 boat, I dont think they really need a thousand bucks. As long as it is legal and it does not bother your conscious, then fine. It would bother mine. When this board got transfered here alot has changed, but I hope at least some people will keep Davids(Bums) message in mind and release the ones they can so our grandchildren can still go to the beach and enjoy our sport like we were lucky enough to. To each his own! I do not think somebody that believes in shark catch-photo-release when possible is a tree huger. Some are, but most are not. It just makes sense.


BeachBum was also in progress of becoming a Biologist as well wasn't he? So a bit more educated than the average bear on the subject which might explain his position on the topic. He was also quite a popular shark fisherman as well. Sure wish he still hung around the various forums.


----------



## Sea-Slug

justletmein said:


> BeachBum was also in progress of becoming a Biologist as well wasn't he? So a bit more educated than the average bear on the subject which might explain his position on the topic. He was also quite a popular shark fisherman as well. Sure wish he still hung around the various forums.


 That is correct, Marine Biologist. I do not know if he finished his degree or not. Someone told me the last they heard of him was he went to Tigersharks funeral on Gorda about 5 or so years ago. The guys at Extreme Coast Board probably know if he finished or not, most of them used to post on his old board back in the day. JC might know also. Green to you for the courage to speak up.


----------



## justletmein

Sea-Slug said:


> That is correct, Marine Biologist. I do not know if he finished his degree or not. Someone told me the last they heard of him was he went to Tigersharks funeral on Gorda about 5 or so years ago. The guys at Extreme Coast Board probably know if he finished or not, most of them used to post on his old board back in the day. JC might know also. Green to you for the courage to speak up.


I used to hit his board up all the time too, very slow but tons of good info on there. I tried to green you too but says I gotta spread so I guess I got you recently.


----------



## 007

justletmein said:


> So, you start name calling and now you want to fight. LMAO what a turd. I guess that's what happens when you can't debate with logic because you're on the losing end.





Sea-Slug said:


> If you want to fight somebody because they have a different opinion than you about releasing or killing a rare and awesome catch then you may have some issues. You want him to meet you at Taco Bell? LMAO!


Did I ever mention fighting??? ........I didn't think so! What strikes me as being funny is...ya'll are a bunch of elitist douche-bags that are ragging on a guy that doesn't even know that this post is here!! For all I know he's still anchored out at Heald bank fighting a 1000# Tiger as of now. I've fished with no less than 75-100 different 2coolers over the last 2 years and have never fished with someone that I didn't like or would fish with again either on my boat ot theirs. I don't even eat fish!!! HA!!HA!!...so everything that I catch goes back or I'll give it to someone that will eat it. So...before ya'll start your s**t again, please review all of the previous posts...I am a conservation-minded person but, I'd kill a shark in a heartbeat for a grand.

007


----------



## Catfishy

jc said:


> yeah, its nearly impossible to rig them without getting your hands shredded...


Use puppies and you don't have that problem.


----------



## Shark Chaser

I don't know this man but I would like to start off by saying that's a monster fish and congrats. Secondly what y'all can do for next year is get a pot of 1,000 dollars and give it to this man and I'm sure he will turn them all loose.


----------



## TMWTim

I just got back from hugging a tree and see there is even more name calling and cussing going on...well, by one person anyway.

It is funny. This thread was put here in the shark fishing (with conservation in mind) section for the sole purpose to get this kind of reaction. The funny part is the ones that praise this kind of waste get pizzed off when they lose the logic battle and resort to acting like a kid. 


I won't comment a whole lot on this until more info is provided. However, if this shark was killed for $1000 and a set of jaws then the person that caught it isn't setting any kind of example to the kids that I am sure witnessed the weigh-in. If this shark was indeed caught by the same person that would zip-tie the vaginal opening of a female apex shark in order to keep it from pupping and then dumping said shark in the bay for someone else to clean up then it is obvious this person hasn't learned a thing.

It is a monster shark and a great catch. At the same time, people are catching them larger then that from the beach and releasing them with research tags in them. No paycheck needed.


----------



## Mad Mike

TMWTim said:


> At the same time, people are catching them larger then that from the beach and releasing them with research tags in them. No paycheck needed.


I must call bull ***** on this. Catching a 850# fish off the beach is very, very rare.


----------



## TMWTim

Mad Mike said:


> I must call bull ***** on this. Catching a 850# fish off the beach is very, very rare.


Yes it is very rare. They hide information like that in books....


----------



## bluewaterrip

I dont think that Capsized posted this awesome catch on here to get a rise out of the conservation minded guys. I think he saw a shark caught and thought it would be best to post it on the *Gulf Coast Shark Fishing Message Board* shark fishing with conservation in mind.

The way I see it is the *Gulf Coast Shark Fishing Message Board* which is for all shark talk, catching, realeasing, and keeping. I now know that there is the "shark fishing with convservation in mind" at the end of the bold letters. But seeing it at the the end not in bold would make me believe that there should be no problems with me posting a pic of a trophy fish. Just my .02 worth.

Nice catch and way to release the others.


----------



## iwanashark

Mad Mike said:


> I must call bull ***** on this. Catching a 850# fish off the beach is very, very rare.


.
I guess ya'll dont visit this forum often. Have ya'll seen any of oz's tiger reports? Of course these aren't caught from g-town beaches but it's deff. not "realy rare". Go to you tube and type tiger caught from beach. A lot of people can surf fish tigers


----------



## CAPSIZED

WOW! Sorry to cause such a stink. I'm guilty of of the same thing. When I was younger I caught a large hammer head and brought it back to the dock to show it off. By the time I cleaned it it had spoiled so I threw it in the canal for the crabs. Total waste and it still bothers me today. I blame the tourney for the most part. Here is more on last years shark:
http://www.tmmsn.org/news/tiger_shark.htm


----------



## 535

Mikey, meet Josh... Josh, meet Mikey... you kids play nice now... have actually fished with both of ya'll... ya'll would get along just fine on the sand and I can't imagine Mikey starting much more than a tickle fight

As I see it, David Williams started his site originally to communicate with other land based sharkers and help educate newbies on sharks and their role in the ecosystem... I can't speak for David, but back then it was really frowned on by a lot of the users to even take a small blacktip for the grill and the online battles raged weekly as a few of us on here can attest... I think most of us really benefitted from hearing ALL sides of the argument and were able to reach our own conclusions... above all else, he helped a lot of people learn how simple it is and how much fun it is to put sharks on the sand, handle them responsibly and release them unharmed so they might reproduce and give our kids and grandkids the same recreational opportunity

one constant is change, and when Mont agreed to take over the site, David's consistent message slowly faded and a more pragmatic (in my opinion) board emerged... even if the forum is painfully slow at times we generally can go ahead and mention eating a blacktip on occasion without getting hammered by the shark nazis

FYI, for those that don't know... TINY has put more time and energy into fundraising for 2coolers and his community than any sharker that I know of and I doubt he killed this shark because of $1000... I would guess he did it to win a tournament and to be able to say he caught a shark most of us will go to our graves only dreaming about... kudos again Roger, glad you got in before the lock because kill tourneys are very quickly becoming a relic of the past

of yeah, SHARKRIFICE 2010 is ON!!!
007, consider yourself officially invited again... Justletmein... seeya there ya friggin treehugger, you know what'll be on the grill, hahaha


----------



## Levelwind

CAPSIZED said:


> WOW! Sorry to cause such a stink. I'm guilty of of the same thing. When I was younger I caught a large hammer head and brought it back to the dock to show it off. By the time I cleaned it it had spoiled so I threw it in the canal for the crabs. Total waste and it still bothers me today. I blame the tourney for the most part. Here is more on last years shark:
> http://www.tmmsn.org/news/tiger_shark.htm


You can find rules at FAQ at top of page. Tiny's done more for kids ( Brain trauma research) than most, if not all, you whiners.

Capsize, I don't think you're sorry at all. I think you posted the pic to get the ball rolling - then added a link to the highly prejudiced and partially incorrect website? Sorry nobody is that stupid..

*following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
*1. Banned users 
2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
4. For sale items (that belongs on the classifieds)
5. ttt (to the top)
6. BBB (gripes about a business)
*7. Junior game wardens
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches*

I don't care for kill tourneys for sharks OR billfish but they are a fact, and some of my good freinds fish them. Maybe they don't like me shooting ducks - no catch and release there - but they don't demonize me for it.

That doesn't mean we can't discuss what's best for our future as fishermen and hunters, but there's a way to do it and a way not to.


----------



## 535

Levelwind said:


> That doesn't mean we can't discuss what's best for our future as fishermen and hunters, but there's a way to do it and a way not to.


and there's no shortage of internet know-it-alls to point this out...

so happens that one simple photograph of a hung shark is what almost always starts these debates, so be it...


----------



## SEAHUNT186

Don't pay attention to 007. I don't anymore..... 

Ya'll keep calling guys tree huggers, but I guess ya'll can't read. It states "conservation in mind". What this means is to conserve as much as possible. Not string up something so awesome to watch it rot and stink. How could ya'll not expect this kind of response when it's like a slap in the face for most on here. Show the dead catch in the appropriate forums. 
Nuff said!


----------



## 007

SEAHUNT186 said:


> Don't pay attention to 007. I don't anymore.....
> 
> Ya'll keep calling guys tree huggers, but I guess ya'll can't read. It states "conservation in mind". What this means is to conserve as much as possible. Not string up something so awesome to watch it rot and stink. How could ya'll not expect this kind of response when it's like a slap in the face for most on here. Show the dead catch in the appropriate forums.
> Nuff said!


Bite me Steve!! Wish we still had reddies!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186

"shark fishing with conservation in mind"
If it's going to be an on going thing to post dead sharks on here than I guess this could be removed. That would end alot of arguements. JMO..


----------



## SEAHUNT186

007 said:


> Bite me Steve!! Wish we still had reddies!!


ROFL!!!!!!!!!

It's funny how something so simple as a reddie is so important to you... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007

SEAHUNT186 said:


> ROFL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's funny how something so simple as a reddie is so important to you... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


You had no dog in this fight dumbass!! I'm merely defending a friend and fellow fisherman that has not even been on this site since that pic was posted. I even talked to you and tried to help you with a foundation problem over the phone and you come up with this s**t??

Talkin about panties in a wad..........

keep on soakin your croaker and posting up your pics with the back grounds blacked out and cry more when someone knows where you're fishing at............WAAAAABULANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186

007 said:


> You had no dog in this fight dumbass!! I'm merely defending a friend and fellow fisherman that has not even been on this site since that pic was posted. I even talked to you and tried to help you with a foundation problem over the phone and you come up with this s**t??
> 
> Talkin about panties in a wad..........
> 
> keep on soakin your croaker and posting up your pics with the back grounds blacked out and cry more when someone knows where you're fishing at............WAAAAABULANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If I would have known it was you I talked to on the phone I would have hung up. You have made comments on my fishing reports before that were unwelcomed. I don't remember you "having a dog in that fight dumbass!" 
You always like to start sh!t and call people names on here. Shows what kinda person you really are!!
TRASH..


----------



## 007

SEAHUNT186 said:


> If I would have known it was you I talked to on the phone I would have hung up. You have made comments on my fishing reports before that were unwelcomed. I don't remember you "having a dog in that fight dumbass!"
> You always like to start sh!t and call people names on here. Shows what kinda person you really are!!
> TRASH..


D A M N!!! You're panties are in a wad!! You knew who it was when you called me!! I sent you my # in a pm. You were even somewhat civilized when you whined about your problems.....and trash???? I don't get it? I help anyone and everyone that needs help on this site!! I donate more time and labor for the needy 2coolers than you've ever spent here lurking and crying.....just sayin.......


----------



## algoa

*from a fishermen to you sportsmen!!!*

:hairout:I have not logged on since HURRICANE IKE!!!!! but had to to defend fishermen from you POLITICAL CORRECT FISH KILLERS!!!! The fish caught looked to be over min length..and within his LAME 1 shark a day rule....even know i would try to release the animal..JUST BECAUSE HE WAS NOT A BLACKTIP...but who to say the shark didnt belly up while landing? What do the SHARK CONSERVATIST do then? And what happens when one of you CATCH AND RELEASE FISHERS(POLITIC CORRECT FISH KILLERS) Do when a trout or what ever game you are pursueing is killed while in your possesion? I VE SEEN MORE PICS OF SOW,EGG CARRING BEAST OF REDFISH AND TROUT PICS THAT ARE DEAD THAN ANY SHARK HERE.<<<<<SAVE A WHALE KILL A SEAL>> Worry about your self not others..i have seen this defamation of monster shark fishermen on this website than any other too....i didnt vote for the prez but know who did...lmao!


----------



## Bobby

Dang! Seahunt186 you can't get along with anybody can you?sad_smiles


----------



## algoa

THIS IS WHY LUNKERBRAD WAS BANNED>>>>TO BIG OF BALLS!!!! Be carefull of SHARK HUNTER foes here!!! BUT KILL ALL WILD GAME U WANT BE DEAR,DOVE,DUCK,HOG,SQUIRREL, Dont see no slandering the hunters..... IF u dont want to see a dead fish..DONT FISH..cause you are going to see some blood...


----------



## Reel Bender

justletmein said:


> So, you start name calling and now you want to fight. LMAO what a turd. I guess that's what happens when you can't debate with logic because you're on the losing end.


I'm willing to bet he meant Hooking up with monster trout if I know Mike.

Or any othert fish that may be around.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

Bobby said:


> Dang! Seahunt186 you can't get along with anybody can you?sad_smiles


It's just you and 007. Everyone else is fine! LOL. I'm not the only one who calls you out though. Someone today told you to shuddy up. LOL


----------



## algoa

look at seahunts profile...he keeps undersized reds..pics to prove it..LOL....and all BIG UGLIES AND BULL REDS WHERE RELEASED..NO PROOF!!! LOL. dont speak for the rest of us..as you are only one person..and i want speak about you!! im not fine!!LOL LOL THERE ARE OTHER THING TO BICH ABOUT THAN A SHARK FISHERMEN WHO CAUGHT HIS LIMIT!!!! oh yeah LOL....BOBBY IL TAKE CARE OF YOUR LIGHT WORK, SINCE YOU GOT MAJOR REP... SEAHUNT cant be a hunter 186n things..SHUDDY UP LOL


----------



## Bobby

SEAHUNT186 said:


> It's just you and 007. Everyone else is fine! LOL. I'm not the only one who calls you out though. Someone today told you to shuddy up. LOL


Yea but she knows me personally. Do you?


----------



## 535

who invited a bunch of deekhead trout fishermen to the sharkwars???


----------



## algoa

true that j..c... long live LUNKERBRAD !!!!


----------



## 007

jc said:


> who invited a bunch of deekhead trout fishermen to the sharkwars???


...just cause I trout,red/ kingfish, doesn't mean that I don't shark fish Jon...my biggest was a 273# bull at the South jetty lighthouse back in '85....do you remember seeing the shark bite marks on my leg?


----------



## SEAHUNT186

Bobby said:


> Yea but she knows me personally. Do you?


It was called a joke....


----------



## algoa

LOL


----------



## SEAHUNT186

algoa said:


> look at seahunts profile...he keeps undersized reds..pics to prove it..LOL....and all BIG UGLIES AND BULL REDS WHERE RELEASED..NO PROOF!!! LOL. dont speak for the rest of us..as you are only one person..and i want speak about you!! im not fine!!LOL LOL THERE ARE OTHER THING TO BICH ABOUT THAN A SHARK FISHERMEN WHO CAUGHT HIS LIMIT!!!! oh yeah LOL....BOBBY IL TAKE CARE OF YOUR LIGHT WORK, SINCE YOU GOT MAJOR REP... SEAHUNT cant be a hunter 186n things..SHUDDY UP LOL


all righty then...


----------



## SEAHUNT186

jc said:


> who invited a bunch of deekhead trout fishermen to the sharkwars???


If you're talking about me I can assure you that I catch more shark than trout. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aggiemulletboy

algoa said:


> I VE SEEN MORE PICS OF SOW,EGG CARRING BEAST OF REDFISH AND TROUT PICS THAT ARE DEAD THAN ANY SHARK HERE.


Despite the obvious trouble you have getting a point across, I will address this part of your post at least since you make the comparison a few times.

I didn't realize that trout and redfish are k selected species that produce small amounts of young and can't be harvested in numbers because of a threat to the population. Yall are beating a dead horse. Here is a little ecology lesson. Trout and reds and baitfish are r driven species. They are only maybe midway up the chain in the ocean. They are common and produce large amounts of offspring. They can stand to be harvested in numbers. Large sharks and gar and sea turtles and marine mammals and elephants and so forth and so on are k selected species. They grow large and slow, put a lot into parent care (or in growing larger, smaller amounts of offspring), and therefore are extremely vulnerable to large population drops from over-harvesting. Take any sort of a basic ecology class and this is one of the first concepts you will learn.

The shark in question was taken well within the legal rights of the fisherman. Doesn't mean I can't still say that it is a shame that such a gorgeous fish isn't out there to pup again. No different than if someone kept a 15 lb bass or a 34 inch trout. I would be disappointed but I'm not going to say it is illegal or immoral. The picture was posted on part of the forum where people, for the most part, catch and release the sharks they catch, especially the big ones. It is expected that there would be some unhappy campers with this thread.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

007 said:


> ...just cause I trout,red/ kingfish, doesn't mean that I don't shark fish Jon...my biggest was a 273# bull at the South jetty lighthouse back in '85....do you remember seeing the shark bite marks on my leg?


So he almost got revenge?? :rotfl:

Good try anyway.....


----------



## SEAHUNT186

aggiemulletboy said:


> Despite the obvious trouble you have getting a point across, I will address this part of your post at least since you make the comparison a few times.
> 
> I didn't realize that trout and redfish are k selected species that produce small amounts of young and can't be harvested in numbers because of a threat to the population. Yall are beating a dead horse. Here is a little ecology lesson. Trout and reds and baitfish are r driven species. They are only maybe midway up the chain in the ocean. They are common and produce large amounts of offspring. They can stand to be harvested in numbers. Large sharks and gar and sea turtles and marine mammals and elephants and so forth and so on are k selected species. They grow large and slow, put a lot into parent care (or in growing larger, smaller amounts of offspring), and therefore are extremely vulnerable to large population drops from over-harvesting. Take any sort of a basic ecology class and this is one of the first concepts you will learn.
> 
> The shark in question was taken well within the legal rights of the fisherman. Doesn't mean I can't still say that it is a shame that such a gorgeous fish isn't out there to pup again. No different than if someone kept a 15 lb bass or a 34 inch trout. I would be disappointed but I'm not going to say it is illegal or immoral. The picture was posted on part of the forum where people, for the most part, catch and release the sharks they catch, especially the big ones. It is expected that there would be some unhappy campers with this thread.


WOW!! EXCELLENT POST!!! 
Thank you and very well said!!! I normally don't give green out, but it's yours!!!:doowapsta
Steve


----------



## coachlaw

SEAHUNT186 said:


> If I would have known it was you I talked to on the phone I would have hung up. You have made comments on my fishing reports before that were unwelcomed. I don't remember you "having a dog in that fight dumbass!"
> You always like to start sh!t and call people names on here. Shows what kinda person you really are!!
> TRASH..


So the guy spends his time helping you, like he has with myriad folks here on this and other boards, and you come out and say he's trash. You know, I've never met a 2cooler I didn't like. I just need to make sure I never meet you.

007 might look rough with his mullet and all. But he is a great person, and certainly not trash. I'll admit he went a little overboard with the insults in a couple of posts, but he's defending Tiny and he shouldn't even have to. Tiny made the catch of a lifetime, he was in a tourney where the rules stated it had to be hauled in. People here start bashing before the man even knows it's on the board. It's all kind of silly.

Do I agree with killing the creature and the possible waste of meat (to me tigers are inedible)? No. The rules of the tourney ensured that he did have to kill the shark. Do I like that? Not really, but that is the nature of tourneys. You can't just lip it with a Boga Grip and take a picture and win the tourney. Darn thing won't fit in a livewell either. I can't stand the jr. game warden mentality. It's what keeps people from posting anything here.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

coachlaw said:


> So the guy spends his time helping you, like he has with myriad folks here on this and other boards, and you come out and say he's trash. You know, I've never met a 2cooler I didn't like. I just need to make sure I never meet you.
> 
> 007 might look rough with his mullet and all. But he is a great person, and certainly not trash. I'll admit he went a little overboard with the insults in a couple of posts, but he's defending Tiny and he shouldn't even have to. Tiny made the catch of a lifetime, he was in a tourney where the rules stated it had to be hauled in. People here start bashing before the man even knows it's on the board. It's all kind of silly.
> 
> Do I agree with killing the creature and the possible waste of meat (to me tigers are inedible)? No. The rules of the tourney ensured that he did have to kill the shark. Do I like that? Not really, but that is the nature of tourneys. You can't just lip it with a Boga Grip and take a picture and win the tourney. Darn thing won't fit in a livewell either. I can't stand the jr. game warden mentality. It's what keeps people from posting anything here.


He called me a dumbass.. What do you expect?


----------



## 007

SEAHUNT186 said:


> He called me a dumbass.. What do you expect?


I just call it like I see it. You only jumped in here because I was here....and you're sinking quickly.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

BTW, it's "OK" for him to defend Tiny, but it's not "OK" for me to defend the ones he's going overboard on?? hmmm.... 
All I do is try to defend people on here when a group attack them for their reasonable concerns. Especially when I agree with what they are saying. Sometimes it bites me in the arse because some of the ole timers jump my case because they disagree with me, but that's OK. Bobby seems to like doing that quite a bit lately. That's OK too.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

coachlaw said:


> So the guy spends his time helping you, like he has with myriad folks here on this and other boards, and you come out and say he's trash. You know, I've never met a 2cooler I didn't like. I just need to make sure I never meet you.
> 
> 007 might look rough with his mullet and all. But he is a great person, and certainly not trash. I'll admit he went a little overboard with the insults in a couple of posts, but he's defending Tiny and he shouldn't even have to. Tiny made the catch of a lifetime, he was in a tourney where the rules stated it had to be hauled in. People here start bashing before the man even knows it's on the board. It's all kind of silly.
> 
> Do I agree with killing the creature and the possible waste of meat (to me tigers are inedible)? No. The rules of the tourney ensured that he did have to kill the shark. Do I like that? Not really, but that is the nature of tourneys. You can't just lip it with a Boga Grip and take a picture and win the tourney. Darn thing won't fit in a livewell either. I can't stand the jr. game warden mentality. It's what keeps people from posting anything here.


Right on Sandy 007 will give you the shirt off his back to help out.



SEAHUNT186 said:


> He called me a dumbass.. What do you expect?


If the shoe fits


----------



## SEAHUNT186

Well, I guess Aggiemulletboy is the only one with conservation in mind. Let the attacks keep coming!!! I'm a big boy!!


----------



## 007

SEAHUNT186 said:


> Well, I guess Aggiemulletboy is the only one with conservation in mind. Let the attacks keep coming!!! *I'm a big boy!!*


Then act like one and admit when you're wrong.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

007 said:


> Then act like one and admit when you're wrong.


Yeah you're right.... kill'em all!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Who needs conservation... Now are you happy???


----------



## Bobby

SEAHUNT186 said:


> Yeah you're right.... kill'em all!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Who needs conservation... Now are you happy???


Sounds good to me!:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby

SEAHUNT186 said:


> BTW, it's "OK" for him to defend Tiny, but it's not "OK" for me to defend the ones he's going overboard on?? hmmm....
> All I do is try to defend people on here when a group attack them for their reasonable concerns. Especially when I agree with what they are saying. Sometimes it bites me in the arse because some of the ole timers jump my case because they disagree with me, but that's OK. .*Bobby seems to like doing that quite a bit lately *That's OK too.


I just don't like you.:slimer::rotfl:


----------



## SEAHUNT186

Bobby said:


> I just don't like you.:slimer::rotfl:


----------



## coachlaw

SEAHUNT186 said:


> He called me a dumbass.. What do you expect?


For all I have seen here, he seems to have been correct. I'm sure like most people, you have many redeeming qualities. Interpersonal relationships do not seem to be a strong suit. If you want to insult someone's intelligence, that's really not a very big deal. In my mind, insulting someone's integrity is a very big deal. I'm sure if you think about it, you can see the difference.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

OK. since this has gone this far.... Let me apologize to what I've said about 007. I'm sorry for that. I let this get out of hand and I shouldn't have. Both sides here have a good agrument about this original topic. I'm just on the side of not killing huge prize sharks for waste. That's me and I will not change that. I'm also on the side of conserving these sharks as this board states. Maybe it's a little misleading for some who are 100% catch and release on species not intended to eat.
done


----------



## Reel Bender

*Gulf Coast Shark Fishing Message Board* shark fishing with conservation in mind

Yep with conservation in mind, not total conservation.


----------



## 535

007 said:


> ...just cause I trout,red/ kingfish, doesn't mean that I don't shark fish Jon...my biggest was a 273# bull at the South jetty lighthouse back in '85....do you remember seeing the shark bite marks on my leg?


sorry bro, I just remember the pitbull bite marks on your face from 2009, lmao... whoof whoof Mikey :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TMWTim

Comparing a apex Tiger to trout, redfish and game fowl....Now THAT is funny.

Somebody shoot me a PM when the discussion gets back to stringing up a breeding Tiger for some greenbacks. Tired of reading the kids throw insults back and forth. Then again, it gets old hearing the excuses as to why it is perfectly fine to take out a breeder apex as well.

I am curious about one thing. When someone posts the reasons why taking out a shark of that magnitude is not a good thing, why don't these supporters of taking said shark reply back with specific reasons on why it is OK to do so? To me the only reply back is name calling. If you support taking sharks of that magnitude then try to back it up with some logic.

With that, I throw out the challenge. Instead of getting this thread locked, which is apparent by some of the comments, don't reply again unless you are FOR or AGAINST taking that shark and list reasons why. I look forward to the first person that says it is OK because it is 'legal'. At the same time, I won't shred the person that says "because it pays $1000." That is a valid reason regardless of how pathetic it is.


----------



## waterspout

so,,,,, hows the tourney going?


----------



## Bobby

TMWTim said:


> Comparing a apex Tiger to trout, redfish and game fowl....Now THAT is funny.
> 
> Somebody shoot me a PM when the discussion gets back to stringing up a breeding Tiger for some greenbacks. Tired of reading the kids throw insults back and forth. Then again, it gets old hearing the excuses as to why it is perfectly fine to take out a breeder apex as well.
> 
> I am curious about one thing. When someone posts the reasons why taking out a shark of that magnitude is not a good thing, why don't these supporters of taking said shark reply back with specific reasons on why it is OK to do so? To me the only reply back is name calling. If you support taking sharks of that magnitude then try to back it up with some logic.
> 
> With that, I throw out the challenge. Instead of getting this thread locked, which is apparent by some of the comments, don't reply again unless you are FOR or AGAINST taking that shark and list reasons why. I look forward to the first person that says it is OK because it is 'legal'. At the same time, I won't shred the person that says "because it pays $1000." That is a valid reason regardless of how pathetic it is.


Who made you so powerfull that you think you can tell every one what and when they can post on the boards? Also why do you think you should have anybody PM you when something happens? Can't you just look at the thread like normal people do?:slimer::biggrin:


----------



## Pasadena1944

Bobby said:


> Who made you so powerfull that you think you can tell every one what and when they can post on the boards? Also why do you think you should have anybody PM you when something happens? Can't you just look at the thread like *normal people* do?:slimer::biggrin:


You know a FISHERMAN that's NORMAL?


----------



## monkeyman1

i'm one that doesn't like to see a big shark or any other big fish strung up unless you're going to eat it. but that is my personal opinion. i'd never come on the board and bash people who participate in a tournament and legally play the game to win. i don't know tiny and i don't know 007 personally. but i know 007 from what i read of his posts and what others say about him...and he seems like a stand-up guy always willing to help a fellow 2cooler. 

and tmwtim, i support the concept because they were within the law to catch the shark and allow it to die. just because i object to the premise doesn't change this simple fact. and i'd never call someone out for fishing legally.


----------



## Bobby

Pasadena1944 said:


> You know a FISHERMAN that's NORMAL?


You got a good point there!:rotfl:


----------



## sea sick

Nice shark Tiny,congrats. We need some better picks tho.

Can we just cut and paste this thread in a couple of weeks for the Tackle Time thread to start at the end of this month lol Cuc you know a shark will be hangin up.

I saw a nice 9-10ft hammerhead offshore this past friday, man there super fast and cool looking. Didn't kill it, just cut the line.


----------



## Gilbert

TMWTim said:


> Comparing a apex Tiger to trout, redfish and game fowl....Now THAT is funny.
> 
> Somebody shoot me a PM when the discussion gets back to stringing up a breeding Tiger for some greenbacks. Tired of reading the kids throw insults back and forth. Then again, it gets old hearing the excuses as to why it is perfectly fine to take out a breeder apex as well.
> 
> I am curious about one thing. When someone posts the reasons why taking out a shark of that magnitude is not a good thing, why don't these supporters of taking said shark reply back with specific reasons on why it is OK to do so? To me the only reply back is name calling. If you support taking sharks of that magnitude then try to back it up with some logic.
> 
> With that, I throw out the challenge. Instead of getting this thread locked, which is apparent by some of the comments, don't reply again unless you are FOR or AGAINST taking that shark and list reasons why. I look forward to the first person that says it is OK because it is 'legal'. At the same time, I won't shred the person that says "because it pays $1000." That is a valid reason regardless of how pathetic it is.


tiger sharks eat endangered sea turtles. they must die. hwell:


----------



## InfamousJ

SEAHUNT186 said:


> If you're talking about me I can assure you that I catch more shark than trout. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


that's because all the sharkers don't know how to fish.. they just get a big arse dead chunk of meat and throw it out there, sit around swilling beers and probably smoking pot while waiting for a bite.. then they handle the fish with 1000 lb wire line until it is tired and put a bullet to its head... you will never catch trout that way.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Ok.. thats a Low Blow... & the only 1 Mikee 's had in a while...:rotfl:

Seriously.. How the Hell ya gonna get a 900lbr in to the docks alive..
when you Potlicking namby pamby tree huggers can figure that 1 out.. then Complain..kisssm



jc said:


> sorry bro, I just remember the pitbull bite marks on your face from 2009, lmao... whoof whoof Mikey :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ

Tiny, congrats on the catch bro... awesome big fish and adrenaline pumper...


----------



## waterspout

Gilbert said:


> tiger sharks eat endangered sea turtles. they must die. hwell:


and attack surfers and eat babies!


----------



## aggiemulletboy

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Seriously.. How the Hell ya gonna get a 900lbr in to the docks alive..
> when you Potlicking namby pamby tree huggers can figure that 1 out.. then Complain..kisssm


Why do you need to bring it to the dock at all? No reason not to do a C&R tourney unless you just want to string up dead sharks to attract attention from the tourists walking the waterfront.


----------



## Chase This!

aggiemulletboy said:


> Why do you need to bring it to the dock at all? No reason not to do a C&R tourney unless you just want to string up dead sharks to attract attention from the tourists walking the waterfront.


sad2sm sad2sm sad2sm

Come on man. Would yall please ****. If yall would take all these broken hearts and fight the real problem, maybe you would make a difference. Crying here about ONE shark is a waste of bandwith.

If I have said it once, I have said it 44 times, purse seiners, long liners, gill netters, etc. kills millions of sharks. Bluefin tuna will disappear at the current rate. The list is long, pick a fight worth fighting. And leave this man alone for catching one shark.

Brandon

Ps. I think the last estimate was OVER 100 sharks RELEASED in this tournament so Boom!!!!!! to all the haters.


----------



## Reel Bender

aggiemulletboy said:


> Why do you need to bring it to the dock at all? No reason not to do a C&R tourney unless you just want to string up dead sharks to attract attention from the tourists walking the waterfront.


Except for the fact, It was not a catch and release tourney.


----------



## Chase This!

Reel Bender said:


> Except for the fact, It was not a catch and release tourney.


UTmulletboy missed that point.

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ

they got a catch and release shark tourney on espn a while back.. measure next to the boat then release.. all on video... but I didn't see too many 9' tiger sharks get caught either.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Chase This! said:


> UTmulletboy missed that point.
> 
> Brandon


I didn't miss it. The tourney is obviously a pi$$in contest if they want dead sharks hanging to attract the tourists.

As for when you talk about the commercial guys killing fish as bycatch and whatnot, that is even more of an argument for C&R. Why place more pressure on them by taking out more breeders? Exactly. And maybe it is only one shark, but when more people take "just one shark," that is a lot of sharks.

Like I said, I'm not calling the guy immoral or saying it is illegal or anything because he is well within his rights. Just saying its a darn shame that fish still isn't out there and will be rotting in a canal soon.


----------



## Tiny

Ohh Boy.. See, this is why I did not post this Once in a Life Time, My biggest Ever Fish, here on 2cool.. 
Yes, it Was my fish, I don't have the pics, but I will be getting them soonly.. 

For the record, I just got done fishing 7 days for the 38th Annual HOF Tournament, On the second day of the tournament,using a jackfish for bait, at approximately 8:30 in the morning, I hooked up with this animal, hour and a half later, we shot her and tied her up to the boat. We then loaded her up and made the 40 mile run back to the dock, weighed the fish, took some pics and cut the jaws out. We then tied her off to the back of the boat and hauled her off to bolivar. At bolivar, she was given to an oriental family that the boat owner knows, what happened to the shark then.. I don't know.

Now for the rest of the trip this is a little tally of what we caught.

12 Red Snapper, 12 - 17 pounds 
About 30 Ling, from babies to 53 pounds, and we did lose a couple at least 70+ ponds
Bunches of kings.. biggest was 31 Pounds
Now for the sharks!!

We caught and released in 7 days of fishing.. (and sorry for lack of pics.. it really does take 3 people to C&R these fish..

Black Tip - 1 @ 7 Ft
Lemon - 1 @ 7 Ft
Greater Hammer - 1 @ 10 Ft, 1 @ 8 Ft
Sandbar - 1 @ 7 Ft
Tiger Sharks - 15 total released, alive!! All the way from 4 ft to 10 ft.. 

Out of the 20 sharks that we Caught and Release we recovered the hooks from 14 of them.. (at 5 bucks a piece, we had to..)

Ohh yea.. we also killed 10 cases of beer and 6 half gallons of Capt. Morgans.. ARRRRRRRGG!!!!!


Any body know who does a good job on shark jaws???


----------



## waterspout

sharks eat rattle snakes!


----------



## Chase This!

KaaaaaBOOM!!!!!!! 

It was used afterall. All this BS specualtion, and yall didn't even know the details.

Tiny, here is another Boom!!! for a BA catch. You are the man.

Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin

Tiny said:


> Ohh Boy.. See, this is why I did not post this Once in a Life Time, My biggest Ever Fish, here on 2cool..
> Yes, it Was my fish, I don't have the pics, but I will be getting them soonly..
> 
> For the record, I just got done fishing 7 days for the 38th Annual HOF Tournament, On the second day of the tournament,using a jackfish for bait, at approximately 8:30 in the morning, I hooked up with this animal, hour and a half later, we shot her and tied her up to the boat. We then loaded her up and made the 40 mile run back to the dock, weighed the fish, took some pics and cut the jaws out. We then tied her off to the back of the boat and hauled her off to bolivar. At bolivar, she was given to an oriental family that the boat owner knows, what happened to the shark then.. I don't know.
> 
> Now for the rest of the trip this is a little tally of what we caught.
> 
> 12 Red Snapper, 12 - 17 pounds
> About 30 Ling, from babies to 53 pounds, and we did lose a couple at least 70+ ponds
> Bunches of kings.. biggest was 31 Pounds
> Now for the sharks!!
> 
> We caught and released in 7 days of fishing.. (and sorry for lack of pics.. it really does take 3 people to C&R these fish..
> 
> Black Tip - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Lemon - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Greater Hammer - 1 @ 10 Ft, 1 @ 8 Ft
> Sandbar - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Tiger Sharks - 15 total released, alive!! All the way from 4 ft to 10 ft..
> 
> Out of the 20 sharks that we Caught and Release we recovered the hooks from 14 of them.. (at 5 bucks a piece, we had to..)
> 
> Ohh yea.. we also killed 10 cases of beer and 6 half gallons of Capt. Morgans.. ARRRRRRRGG!!!!!
> 
> Any body know who does a good job on shark jaws???


Great job Tiny. Glad you did so well.


----------



## Chase This!

aggiemulletboy said:


> Just saying its a darn shame that fish still isn't out there and will be rotting in a canal soon.


Rotting??? Bet you feel like a douche bag now, don't you.

Brandon


----------



## Bobby

Great job Tiny!!!!


----------



## Tiny

BTW... the 12'6" 849 pound female, that had not had her vagina tied shut.. was the only shark that did not swim off..


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Chase This! said:


> Rotting??? Bet you feel like a douche bag now, don't you.
> 
> Brandon


Not really. Given what happens to most of them, I have no regrets about what I said. Glad it won't be rotting though.


----------



## Levelwind

Tiny said:


> Ohh Boy.. See, this is why I did not post this Once in a Life Time, My biggest Ever Fish, here on 2cool..
> Yes, it Was my fish, I don't have the pics, but I will be getting them soonly..
> 
> For the record, I just got done fishing 7 days for the 38th Annual HOF Tournament, On the second day of the tournament,using a jackfish for bait, at approximately 8:30 in the morning, I hooked up with this animal, hour and a half later, we shot her and tied her up to the boat. We then loaded her up and made the 40 mile run back to the dock, weighed the fish, took some pics and cut the jaws out. We then tied her off to the back of the boat and hauled her off to bolivar. At bolivar, she was given to an oriental family that the boat owner knows, what happened to the shark then.. I don't know.
> 
> Now for the rest of the trip this is a little tally of what we caught.
> 
> 12 Red Snapper, 12 - 17 pounds
> About 30 Ling, from babies to 53 pounds, and we did lose a couple at least 70+ ponds
> Bunches of kings.. biggest was 31 Pounds
> Now for the sharks!!
> 
> We caught and released in 7 days of fishing.. (and sorry for lack of pics.. it really does take 3 people to C&R these fish..
> 
> Black Tip - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Lemon - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Greater Hammer - 1 @ 10 Ft, 1 @ 8 Ft
> Sandbar - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Tiger Sharks - 15 total released, alive!! All the way from 4 ft to 10 ft..
> 
> Out of the 20 sharks that we Caught and Release we recovered the hooks from 14 of them.. (at 5 bucks a piece, we had to..)
> 
> Ohh yea.. we also killed 10 cases of beer and 6 half gallons of Capt. Morgans.. ARRRRRRRGG!!!!!
> 
> Any body know who does a good job on shark jaws???


Good Job, Tiny! You and Eric and the rest of the crew did good. Please post the pictures when you get'em.

Congrats on the fish of a lifetime.

On the jaws, I'd call Connie Mack at Creative Feathers in LaMarque.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Chase This! said:


> KaaaaaBOOM!!!!!!!
> 
> It was used afterall. All this BS specualtion, and yall didn't even know the details.


The details like the shark is dead and posted on the sharking forum? No, I got that.


----------



## Barrett

I heard they cut it open and it was full of natty lite cans......... (just what i heard)


----------



## Reel Bender

WTG Tiny!!


----------



## Reel Bender

I'm really confused now though.

I sit ok or not ok?


----------



## Category6

I guess I feel the same way about this as I do about elephant hunting in Africa. I wouldn't personally want to kill one but I also understand that it's a regulated harvest that, when carried out within the law, is not harmful to the population at large. I don't carry any animosity towards elephant hunters, and I actually enjoy watching the safari shows documenting successful hunts - I just think it would bother me to do it on a personal level. 

Also, I killed a few large sharks including a tiger, as well as four blue marlin up to 550# back when I was younger and working as a captain for hire. All killed in the name of tournaments entered by boat owners who definitely didn't need the money since they were fishing from million dollar+ boats. It took a while for the guilt to set in, but it did eventually - legal or not. Once again, at this point for me, I don't want to ever kill another large shark or billfish, but I wouldn't be real quick to condemn others for doing what I once did myself.

Last point. I think we sometimes confuse legality with morality. There are a lot of things that are legal but whether it's morally OK is a personal thing.


----------



## Snap Draggin

Chase This! said:


> sad2sm sad2sm sad2sm
> 
> Come on man. Would yall please ****. If yall would take all these broken hearts and fight the real problem, maybe you would make a difference. Crying here about ONE shark is a waste of bandwith.
> 
> If I have said it once, I have said it 44 times, purse seiners, long liners, gill netters, etc. kills millions of sharks. Bluefin tuna will disappear at the current rate. The list is long, pick a fight worth fighting. And leave this man alone for catching one shark.
> 
> Brandon
> 
> Ps. I think the last estimate was OVER 100 sharks RELEASED in this tournament so Boom!!!!!! to all the haters.


Well put my brother!


----------



## Tiny

Good deal, the truth comes out on the fish and as of 11:50 this morning.... Thread DEAD!!

3 more weeks and we're gonna do it again!!! Tackle Time baby AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGG....


----------



## Reel Bender

Tiny said:


> Good deal, the truth comes out on the fish and as of 11:50 this morning.... Thread DEAD!!
> 
> 3 more weeks and we're gonna do it again!!! Tackle Time baby AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGG....




That may breathe a little new life into it!!!! LOL


----------



## 535

Tiny,

Ya'll didn't tie off the vagina??? I thought that was your favorite part :slimer:

jc


----------



## 007

007 said:


> Not trolling Mr. Douche....Tiny did NOT post anything on this thread. Someone else happened to be there while he was weighing that beast in and took a pic and posted it in here. He'll be in here soon enough and tell the story of the fight and the reward....until then....****!!!





TMWTim said:


> Ahhhhh, someone is getting a little upset. Here let me make them tears go away for you....
> 
> :an5:


Well????


----------



## sea sick

jc said:


> Tiny,
> 
> Ya'll didn't tie off the vagina??? I thought that was your favorite part :slimer:
> 
> jc


Tiny has his own special "Technique" for that!!  Nice shark Tiny,now post the picks up if you want to go on that next floater trip.


----------



## Tiny

sea sick said:


> Tiny has his own special "Technique" for that!!  Nice shark Tiny,now post the picks up if you want to go on that next floater trip.


Just as soon as I get 'em... they're not on my camera..


----------



## InfamousJ

jc said:


> Tiny,
> 
> Ya'll didn't tie off the vagina??? I thought that was your favorite part :slimer:
> 
> jc


why would he tie it up? you pull any pups out and freeze them until the next shark fishing adventure.. they make great bait. You really need to learn about shark fishing. :spineyes:


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*OMG*

Just wanted to stop by and say hi. NOT..............

As to the young lads that are pushing their beliefs. Tough ****.
Grow up. It is what it is. Crying about it on the World wide web is like being taken off momma' boob too early. You are still just complaining.

It's all legal and tough ****. Sandifer killed more monsters that anyone.
Doesn't mean he's an idiot Or maybe? Now this guy has killed his largest. Big deal. One tiger gone. Sheesh. I've killed a few marlin. I'm not depressed over it. LMAO.....

The belt I'm wearing is 26 years old it's my favorite. Grow up. Some of you sound like a spoiled punk that just doesnt' understand the show. A bit of envy and a touch of jealousy maybe?

Tiny good fish. You and your crew kicked arse. Congrats...


----------



## Snap Draggin

BAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Change your baits J. The ones you're pulling are all torn up!


----------



## Chase This!

Boom!!! for Fishin-Inc


----------



## InfamousJ

Fishin-Inc said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi. NOT..............
> 
> As to the young lads that are pushing their beliefs. Tough ****.
> Grow up. It is what it is. Crying about it on the World wide web is like being taken off momma' boob too early. You are still just complaining.
> 
> It's all legal and tough ****. Sandifer killed more monsters that anyone.
> Doesn't mean he's an idiot Or maybe? Now this guy has killed his largest. Big deal. One tiger gone. Sheesh. I've killed a few marlin. I'm not depressed over it. LMAO.....
> 
> The belt I'm wearing is 26 years old it's my favorite. Grow up. Some of you sound like a spoiled punk that just doesnt' understand the show. A bit of envy and a touch of jealousy maybe?
> 
> Tiny good fish. You and your crew kicked arse. Congrats...


brainwashed comes to mind.. it's how they're raised these days.... scare them into thinking mother earth is going to fall apart and blow up or something if we don't do this or that... nevermind the fact that mother earth lived through meteor showers, fires, and completely iced over killing everything... guess sharks lived under the ice, and I thought cockroaches were the only thing that will live through a nuclear war which will be next... now we'll have to worry about sharks floating in the water (waterworld) while our land is toxic radiated... dammit..


----------



## waterspout

A&M did it!


----------



## FREON

Congrats Tiny.....and don't worry about the comments from some of the fuggin morons on here.


----------



## Snap Draggin

10-4 on that Cool Roy!


----------



## whistlingdixie

I heard you catch more fish out of mono hulls...... just saying


----------



## Tiny

*Since it's over...*

I'lll rub it in a little bit....


----------



## Tiny

*BOOM!*

One more...


----------



## Chase This!

Boom!!! Hell of a fish, Tiny. Let me know who does the jaws. I have a set of Mako jaws that need to be done.

Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin

A big ole BOOM to both of you guys. Although I know Brandon cleaned and ate his shark. 

BTW, yours looks pregnant Tiny...just sayin'.


----------



## Sharkhunter

Good luck boys...For some reason no Mods have found fit to step in. Kill Tourniments are one of the main things that I thought this board stood against but aparently not... I sent Mont a PM and have heard nothing... So untill the trash is taken out I'm out of here...


----------



## Snap Draggin

AMF


----------



## Bobby

Sharkhunter said:


> Good luck boys...For some reason no Mods have found fit to step in. Kill Tourniments are one of the main things that I thought this board stood against but aparently not... I sent Mont a PM and have heard nothing... *So untill the trash is taken out I'm out of here...*











Now the trash has been taken out.​


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Xs 2..
heres a hurt fweeling report crybaby



Snap Draggin said:


> AMF


----------



## Long Pole

Sharkhunter said:


> Good luck boys...For some reason no Mods have found fit to step in. Kill Tourniments are one of the main things that I thought this board stood against but aparently not... I sent Mont a PM and have heard nothing... So untill the trash is taken out I'm out of here...


Snap, send him his report. 

NM, Ox beat you to it.


----------



## FREON

Killing Pregnant Sharks and flying a Conferderate Flag!!! What is this world coming to?


----------



## speckle-catcher

Sharkhunter said:


> Good luck boys...For some reason no Mods have found fit to step in. Kill Tourniments are one of the main things that I thought this board stood against but aparently not... I sent Mont a PM and have heard nothing... So untill the trash is taken out I'm out of here...


oh please please please, don't take your ball with you too...


----------



## Long Pole

FREON said:


> Killing Pregnant Sharks and flying a Conferderate Flag!!! What is this world coming to?


God Bless America!! :flag:


----------



## txbirdman

Chase This! said:


> KaaaaaBOOM!!!!!!!
> 
> It was used afterall. All this BS specualtion, and yall didn't even know the details.
> 
> Tiny, here is another Boom!!! for a BA catch. You are the man.
> 
> Brandon


Are you on the left nut, right nut, or the pole?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

bwahahahahaha.. Thanks LP... I had to get it up quick b4 ya'll sniped me on it...
allways have it ready for cyber sissies


----------



## Chase This!

Sharkhunter said:


> So untill the trash is taken out I'm out of here...


AMF


----------



## waterspout

congrats again Tiny,, cool pics!


----------



## Hotrod

Nice trophy Tiny! I saw a nice 300lb Tiger at the Claypiles last week I tried to catch. He circled the boat and was gone quick.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Tiny, congratulations on your catch of a lifetime.


----------



## Gilbert

nice pics tiny. congratz on the catch.


----------



## Tiny

Thanks for the GOOD compliments fellas.. 

BTW, I just found out that there were Not Any pups in the big mamma... Nothing but liver and more liver..


----------



## InfamousJ

tiny, sounds like maybe you need to tie up the vagina on some of these posters, like sharkhunter...


----------



## aggiemulletboy

waterspout said:


> A&M did it!


I sorry dat I understand basik ekologee. Maybe if I had dun ben raized a durt farmur, I'da be shmart which yall.


----------



## Tiny

I heard dat J...

I'll be out to do it again at the end of the month... Hopefully a good fish, such as this one comes in early..

Because of my catch at the beginning of the tournament Several upon Severl Big sharks were released, and when I asked why.. the answers were the same. No sense in killing a big fish for a measley $200 for 2nd and $100 for 3rd...


----------



## InfamousJ

actually that is a good point... you have set the bar... going to be a real dinosaur to overtake yours or maybe preganant with quadruplets


----------



## sweenyite

Nice shark! Good job...now, go get another!


----------



## waterspout

save the stingrays!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

waterspout said:


> save the stingrays!


And Jackfish


----------



## Snap Draggin

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## aggiebret

Anyone got the cliff notes to this thread??? :spineyes:


----------



## waterspout

aggiemulletboy said:


> I sorry dat I understand basik ekologee. Maybe if I had dun ben raized a durt farmur, I'da be shmart which yall.


 don't flatter yourself.. I was jacking with Brandon!


----------



## thebach

Good job and congrats on the winnings!


----------



## FREON

Tiny said:


> Thanks for the GOOD compliments fellas..
> 
> BTW, I just found out that there were Not Any pups in the big mamma... Nothing but liver and more liver..


 Glad to hear she wasn't prego.........Now about that Confederate Flag y'all wuz flyin :work:


----------



## speckle-catcher

Tiny said:


> Thanks for the GOOD compliments fellas..
> 
> BTW,* I just found out that there were Not Any pups in the big mamma*... Nothing but liver and more liver..


try harder next time.


----------



## DEXTER

Congrats Tiny:cheers: Now go get you another one at the next turney. Good job!


----------



## Category6

The safest way to get those $5.00 hooks out before a release is to administer a 240 grain sedative to the brain area. Then they will tolerate the carving out of the hook much more calmly. Kill 'em all, hang 'em high! I doubt we can manage to erase them all from the earth in our lifetimes anyway...who cares right?


----------



## Tiny

I think I just heard a pin drop.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Cool*

They said Vigina!! Cool


----------



## rio frio

Congrats To you Tiny....rio


----------



## iwanashark

way to stay classy blue water crew.


----------



## Snap Draggin

iwanashark said:


> way to stay classy blue water crew.


Here ya go. It's obvious that you are in need of it too.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Snap Draggin said:


> Here ya go. It's obvious that you are in need of it too.


Just proving iwanashark's point. Classsssssssy.
:an6:


----------



## gater

*Shark*

Glad I didn't post the picture of the three state record 800lb Tigers hanging side by side that were weighed in the HF back in the 80's. 
Talk about cool! Gater


----------



## Snap Draggin

Have you ever thrown dead bait fish overboard?


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Snap Draggin said:


> Have you ever thrown dead bait fish overboard?


I usually try to save them for later use, but sure, I'll bite and admit I have.


----------



## Levelwind

aggiemulletboy said:


> I sorry dat I understand basik ekologee. Maybe if I had dun ben raized a durt farmur, I'da be shmart which yall.


Maybe, but I doubt it. You'd probably still just be an arrogant, elitist little **** ant.

Signed,

Durt Farmur


----------



## 535

Snap Draggin said:


> Have you ever thrown dead bait fish overboard?


jeez... don't go down that road Snappy, at best its a frigging junior high debate

"hey, if you've ever killed a sparrow then you have no reason to complain about me killing a bald eagle"


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Levelwind said:


> Maybe, but I doubt it. You'd probably still just be an arrogant, elitist little **** ant.


I beg to differ. You have people on here trying to compare tiger sharks with reds and trout and baitfish. If that isn't the definition of ignorance to basic ecological concepts, I don't know what is.


----------



## Snap Draggin

aggiemulletboy said:


> I usually try to save them for later use, but sure, I'll bite and admit I have.


So, not only are you a whining crybaby little *****, you're a frigging hypocrite too! You have wasted fish. They died and were wasted. By your own admission you have killed fish that you had no intention of consuming. Oh I'm sure you will come back with some elitist apex predator bull ****. A wasted fish is a wasted fish no matter where it is on the food chain. Why don't you go whine and cry on the ocean conservancy web site? 

PS it was a Tiger Shark to boot. A frigging sea buzzard!


----------



## aggiebret

...


----------



## Snap Draggin

jc said:


> jeez... don't go down that road Snappy, at best its a frigging junior high debate
> 
> "hey, if you've ever killed a sparrow then you have no reason to complain about me killing a bald eagle"


jon, it's already a well known fact that you are a douche. I couldn't care less what you have to say about the matter.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Snap Draggin said:


> So, not only are you a whining crybaby little *****, you're a frigging hypocrite too! You have wasted fish. They died and were wasted. By your own admission you have killed fish that you had no intention of consuming. Oh I'm sure you will come back with some elitist apex predator bull ****. A wasted fish is a wasted fish no matter where it is on the food chain. Why don't you go whine and cry on the ocean conservancy web site?


I knew this was coming when I typed "I'll bite and admit it." And of course you seem to know what I'm going to say. You really are a ignorant if you think a wasted fish is a wasted fish. One, or heck, even a thousand menhaden not reproducing is not going to hurt the species. Removing fully mature sharks that have no natural predators being harvested can. Once again, ignorance is bliss! Nothing here is elitist. It is cold, hard fact. I'll go see if I can dig up a text book. Is reading too elitist too? sad2sm

As far as awful arguments go, sir, you win. Congratulations!


----------



## Gilbert

I like to use speckle trout heads for shark bait.


----------



## Snap Draggin

****


----------



## Snap Draggin

aggiemulletboy said:


> I knew this was coming when I typed "I'll bite and admit it." And of course you seem to know what I'm going to say. You really are a ignorant if you think a wasted fish is a wasted fish. One, or heck, even a thousand menhaden not reproducing is not going to hurt the species. Removing fully mature sharks that have no natural predators being harvested can. Once again, ignorance is bliss! Nothing here is elitist. It is cold, hard fact. I'll go see if I can dig up a text book. Is reading too elitist too? sad2sm
> 
> As far as awful arguments go, sir, you win. Congratulations!


.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Snap Draggin said:


> .


Keep proving me right. Default to LOLZ pictures. If that doesn't scream "I have no idea what I'm talking about" then nothing does. If you want to put on some big girl panties and actually discuss your point of view that a baitfish equals a tiger shark, I'll be around.


----------



## Snap Draggin

Waste is waste, and a hypocrite is a hypocrite...just sayin'.


----------



## aggiebret

Snap Draggin said:


> .


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FREON

Forget the fish.....What about the Confederate Flag???? I bet they also wore white sheet hoods over their heads to block the sun.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Snap Draggin said:


> Waste is waste, and a hypocrite is a hypocrite...just sayin'.


And ignorant is ignorant. I still can't believe you are comparing a menhaden to a tiger shark. Very predictable, and very ecologically stupid. But if you need that crutch to have a discussion with someone 20+ years your junior, fair enough.


----------



## 535

where are all you guys when this forum is dead as hell in the winter???

*******... Tiny has one hella cheerleader squad...


----------



## aggiebret

aggiemulletboy said:


> And ignorant is ignorant. I still can't believe you are comparing a menhaden to a tiger shark. Very predictable, and very ecologically stupid. But if you need that crutch to have a discussion with someone 20+ years your junior, fair enough.


Waste is waste, I agree with Snap! Quit denying it!!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy

aggiebret said:


> Waste is waste, I agree with Snap! Quit denying it!!!


Haha. That's cute. Can you explain how a baitfish equals a shark in ecological terms? Maybe I would agree with you then. I just can't follow the logic an apex predator equals a low level consumer. That is like saying killing a bear is the same as killing a mouse.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Heck of a catch Tiny!


----------



## aggiemulletboy

jc said:


> *******... Tiny has one hella cheerleader squad...


I wish I had groupies. Maybe if I catch a shark and hang it up...:rotfl:


----------



## aggiebret

aggiemulletboy said:


> Haha. That's cute. Can you explain how a baitfish equals a shark in ecological terms? Maybe I would agree with you then. I just can't follow the logic an apex predator equals a low level consumer. That is like saying killing a bear is the same as killing a mouse.


For your reading pleasure. Found this in .48 seconds. I am sure there are many more examples if you want to continue the search.

http://www.chesbay.org/articles/latest.asp


----------



## aggiebret

aggiemulletboy said:


> I wish I had groupies. Maybe if I catch a shark and hang it up...:rotfl:





aggiemulletboy said:


> pushing 7 ft in west bay galvetraz. hooked some bigger but that was before we started making our own good leaders and they failed.


You posted this didn't you, looks like you would like to have some groupies, but catching those bait sharks aren't going to win you over any fans. :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemulletboy

aggiebret said:


> For your reading pleasure. Found this in .48 seconds. I am sure there are many more examples if you want to continue the search.
> 
> http://www.chesbay.org/articles/latest.asp


And that still doesn't mean anything. When I remove maybe 10 juvenile menhaden from the bait bucket that have died and were caught from a cast net, that isn't causing poor recruitment. Poor recruitment is being caused by something else, probably commercial fishing, pollution, etc. to where a huge amount of the age class is dying off or the adults are not reproducing. As well, I wasn't aware the juvenile menhaden population of the upper Texas coast was hurting in the same fashion that "the bunker" are in the northeast.

But if you want to play by your logic and a fish wasted is a fish wasted...can we harvest tigers at the same level that bait such as menhaden is being harvested?


----------



## iwanashark

I recently read an article by a favorite guide of mine. He was writing about how the technology of fishing has changed fisherman. He said he beleived the diversity of the groups is hurting conservation of our coast. The groups he split up were. surf, waders/kayakers, flats boaters, and blue water. This thread deffinetly proves his theory.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

aggiebret said:


> but catching those bait sharks aren't going to win you over any fans. :biggrin:


Yall set the bar pretty high with the dead 700 lbers.


----------



## Gilbert

sad4sm sad4sm sad4sm sad4sm sad4sm


----------



## Gilbert

holy smokes :spineyes:


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Gilbert said:


> holy smokes :spineyes:


Man yall like to repeat yourselves.

Believe that one was classified as self-defense at first, and once the shark was that wounded, the guy didn't want to let it swim away.

"'Once I shot it in the gills I felt a moral obligation to finish the job,' says Mr Clasen.
'I didn't want it to go on any longer than it had to. I shot the fish like I would do any other fish and worked it up closer and did my best to kill it as humanely as possible."

Shoot, he even saved ate a chunk of it! :tongue:


----------



## Gilbert

aggiemulletboy said:


> Man yall like to repeat yourselves.
> 
> Believe that one was classified as self-defense at first, and once the shark was that wounded, the guy didn't want to let it swim away.
> 
> "'Once I shot it in the gills I felt a moral obligation to finish the job,' says Mr Clasen.
> 'I didn't want it to go on any longer than it had to. I shot the fish like I would do any other fish and worked it up closer and did my best to kill it as humanely as possible."
> 
> Shoot, he even saved ate a chunk of it! :tongue:


he wouldn't of had to defend himself if he stayed out the tiger sharks home.


----------



## gater

*AMB*

Your concern for the Sharks are great and since Tigers only have babies every three years I understand and maybe you can't compare them to menhaden. But since our Federal Goverment can't regulate a bowl of goldfish much less sharks there are plenty of sharks out there and each person is allowed to keep one a day. Now a few years down the road when the 400 lb Bulls and 600 lb Tigers that live of a mile off the beach start eating tourist they might make some changes. These fish are not rare, spotted 5 under a shrimp boat 80 miles off of galveston a few years ago and the smallest was 800 lbs. There are plenty of these sharks and keeping one or two a year is not hurting anything.

Gater


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Gilbert said:


> he wouldn't of had to defend himself if he stayed out the tiger sharks home.


Omg you are right. I'm gonna hop to it and draw up a proposal on the ban of free diving! See yall in a few hours! :brew2:


----------



## Gilbert

aggiemulletboy said:


> Omg you are right. I'm gonna hop to it and draw up a proposal on the ban of free diving! See yall in a few hours! :brew2:


no way vato. I'm a free diver. :work:


----------



## goodwood

I'm on the side of catching and releasing but of course I've never caught a fish a that big. My GF comes close however.


----------



## Sea-Slug

This was a good thread! This board was almost dead and now this thread has got some people interested in it again. I think Tiny is a good guy too from what I hear. I think good arguments were made on both sides of the issue. If you kill a few sharks a year no big deal, but killing apex mature tigers is hard for me to understand. I have never caught one I admit. But I would try to CPR it. I think the days of the kill tourny's are almost over anyway. Most have already switched to CPR. Great thread with alot of good viewpoints. With this oil spill going on, 1 tiger seems like a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Snap Draggin

Well put, credit is due. Tiny is top shelf. I can attest to that. How many people do you know take all the fish they have caught throughout the year and have a big fish fry for anyone on here that wants to show up? I only know of one...Tiny. That party costs him a lot of money every year. You know what? He doesn't complain and does it again the next year. Good post Sea-Slug. Maybe we can put this thread to rest now.


----------



## monster

Great fish...congratulations.

I don't like the idea of kill tournaments, and would like to see them replaced with C&R tourneys....but shark finners, commercial fishermen and such do so much more damage. Go after the "big fish" if you want to save the big fish.

Again-GREAT FISH!

Some people on this board get ridiculously childish!


----------



## InfamousJ

Gilbert said:


> no way vato. I'm a free hooker. :work:


 everything you get is free.. go back to mexico


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Snap Draggin said:


> Well put, credit is due. Tiny is top shelf. I can attest to that. How many people do you know take all the fish they have caught throughout the year and have a big fish fry for anyone on here that wants to show up? I only know of one...Tiny. That party costs him a lot of money every year. You know what? He doesn't complain and does it again the next year. Good post Sea-Slug. Maybe we can put this thread to rest now.


Don't get me wrong. I never wanted it to seem like I was calling anyone a bad person for their opinion contrasting my own. Like I said before, they are legal fish and can be taken, despite if I agree with the practice. I would still sit down with anyone in this thread on either side of the issue and talk fishing and sharks and whatever else over a few cold ones.


----------



## Gilbert

InfamousJ said:


> everything you get is free.. go back to mexico


go back to your family and get off the internet


----------



## TMWTim

007 said:


> Well????


#153 brother....still waiting.


----------



## Tiny

Well, Hello... Snappy made a good point and he's right on the money as matter of fact.
I do have a fush fro (fish fry) every year and have already stocked up on some Ling for this year.
How about everybody who posted on this thread come on down to Texas City say, around the 4th weekend in July... 
Then we can all hash this out like real men and the rest of you haters can personally spit in my face, if you really feel the need..

Kinda funny though... I don't know why I invite the haters... they never show up anyways..


----------



## FREON

Where in Texas City/ Do we just look for the Confederate Flag and White Sheets?


----------



## 535

Is there gonna be a keg???


----------



## Gilbert

FREON said:


> Where in Texas City/ Do we just look for the Confederate Flag and White Sheets?


pretty much :spineyes:

see you there!


----------



## Snap Draggin

TMWTim said:


> #153 brother....still waiting.


#166


----------



## Snap Draggin

Tiny said:


> Well, Hello... Snappy made a good point and he's right on the money as matter of fact.
> I do have a fush fro (fish fry) every year and have already stocked up on some Ling for this year.
> How about everybody who posted on this thread come on down to Texas City say, around the 4th weekend in July...
> Then we can all hash this out like real men and the rest of you haters can personally spit in my face, if you really feel the need..
> 
> Kinda funny though... I don't know why I invite the haters... they never show up anyways..





FREON said:


> Where in Texas City/ Do we just look for the Confederate Flag and White Sheets?


I think there will be some fried unborn Tiger Shark pups while they last.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

I love confederate flags, killing all sharks, wasting all fish, and Tiny with his groupies!!!!!
I hate conservation, the environment, and having an opinion on this board!!!!!!
One more thing..... Bobby is SO AWESOME with his Mod comments and pictures.... It is SO cool when he does that to make him known as a ole timer on the board.... man I bet there are so many jealous people on here... I am!!!!
Kill'em ALL!!!!!!!!
just saying.....


----------



## waterspout

aggiemulletboy said:


> I wish I had groupies. Maybe if I catch a shark and hang it up...:rotfl:


nope then you'd be raping mother nature of her precious sharks! :slimer: :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout

Tiny said:


> Well, Hello... Snappy made a good point and he's right on the money as matter of fact.
> I do have a fush fro (fish fry) every year and have already stocked up on some Ling for this year.
> How about everybody who posted on this thread come on down to Texas City say, around the 4th weekend in July...
> Then we can all hash this out like real men and the rest of you haters can personally spit in my face, if you really feel the need..
> 
> Kinda funny though... I don't know why I invite the haters. they never show up anyways..


this year I promise to not go to the ER and I'll be there. so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,_ I can kick you in the nuts! you big meany! _


----------



## Levelwind

aggiemulletboy said:


> Don't get me wrong. I never wanted it to seem like I was calling anyone a bad person for their opinion contrasting my own. Like I said before, they are legal fish and can be taken, despite if I agree with the practice. I would still sit down with anyone in this thread on either side of the issue and talk fishing and sharks and whatever else over a few cold ones.


Even durt farmurs?


----------



## JDawgog

I caught and ate this one. I guess I'm burning in hell with the rest of the shark killers eh?


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Levelwind said:


> Even durt farmurs?


Perdy much. I have no ill will towards anyone. Don't always agree with what is said on here, but that's life.


----------



## Gilbert

JDawgog said:


> I caught and ate this one. I guess I'm burning in hell with the rest of the shark killers eh?


you need help on prep tips if you are going to harvest a shark

and black tips eat better than bulls.


----------



## Category6

JDawgog said:


> I caught and ate this one. I guess I'm burning in hell with the rest of the shark killers eh?


I bet that was tasty! I just puked up in my mouth a little bit thinking about how good it must have been.


----------



## Chase This!

...


----------



## R Y A N

Classic....even the guy in the background is laughing


----------



## InfamousJ

bwahahahaha

that boy looks hungry too


----------



## gravedigger

goodwood said:


> I'm on the side of catching and releasing but of course I've never caught a fish a that big. My GF comes close however.


BAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## aggiebret

Chase This! said:


> ...


Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## iwanashark

Tiny said:


> Well, Hello... Snappy made a good point and he's right on the money as matter of fact.
> I do have a fush fro (fish fry) every year and have already stocked up on some Ling for this year.
> How about everybody who posted on this thread come on down to Texas City say, around the 4th weekend in July...
> Then we can all hash this out like real men and the rest of you haters can personally spit in my face, if you really feel the need..
> 
> Kinda funny though... I don't know why I invite the haters... they never show up anyways..


 I'm not a hater just a disagree'er. And I don't think I would spit in your face, you look like a big boy. But I am that dude that will come to your house.....and eat your ling! I'll also bring some whiskey and a shark tagging kit for ya.


----------



## Tiny

*Bring it..*



iwanashark said:


> I'm not a hater just a disagree'er. And I don't think I would spit in your face, you look like a big boy. But I am that dude that will come to your house.....and eat your ling! I'll also bring some whiskey and a shark tagging kit for ya.


Well bring it on!! As a matter of fact.. I really could use one in less than 3 weeks. With as many sharks as we catch, it would be intersting to see if we actually re-catch the same fish now and again.

The guy I fish with is an Old School Sharker, He is from back in the day that these kill tounaments had 4 divisions for shark, with 3 places each.

With the decline on the population in the early 90's, and the kill touneys washing out or changing their boards to a single entry for either the largest or closest to the state record.. most Sharkers have become very conservative over the years and only kill a potential winner, as I did.

This was and probably will be the biggest shark that I will ever catch, and I take that with pride. Yes, we killed an Apex predator, we won enough money to barely cover our expenses, and luckily we brought in a fish that was supposably fresh enough for someone to make use of.

That family was very happy to receive the fish, but we were too tired to stick around and find out what exactly they did with it. (Even though I did hear that it didn't have an pups in it, which, was a good thing.)

And like I said earlier, I think anyways, those of us that fish these Old School Shark Tourneys Don't Kill Every Shark we Catch.. I actually Ruined it for everybody else, and saved a bunch of sharks Lives by sacrificing that One fish early in the tournament, ya see because, that was the only one brought in and weighed..

I know for a fact that after I caught that fish that several other boats, including ours, caught and released several fish up to 4 and 500 pounds.. the minimum for the tourney is only 250...

I would be honored to take a Shark Tagging Kit out there and put it to use.. :texasflag


----------



## iwanashark

Tiny said:


> Well bring it on!! As a matter of fact.. I really could use one in less than 3 weeks. With as many sharks as we catch, it would be intersting to see if we actually re-catch the same fish now and again.
> 
> The guy I fish with is an Old School Sharker, He is from back in the day that these kill tounaments had 4 divisions for shark, with 3 places each.
> 
> With the decline on the population in the early 90's, and the kill touneys washing out or changing their boards to a single entry for either the largest or closest to the state record.. most Sharkers have become very conservative over the years and only kill a potential winner, as I did.
> 
> This was and probably will be the biggest shark that I will ever catch, and I take that with pride. Yes, we killed an Apex predator, we won enough money to barely cover our expenses, and luckily we brought in a fish that was supposably fresh enough for someone to make use of.
> 
> That family was very happy to receive the fish, but we were too tired to stick around and find out what exactly they did with it. (Even though I did hear that it didn't have an pups in it, which, was a good thing.)
> 
> And like I said earlier, I think anyways, those of us that fish these Old School Shark Tourneys Don't Kill Every Shark we Catch.. I actually Ruined it for everybody else, and saved a bunch of sharks Lives by sacrificing that One fish early in the tournament, ya see because, that was the only one brought in and weighed..
> 
> I know for a fact that after I caught that fish that several other boats, including ours, caught and released several fish up to 4 and 500 pounds.. the minimum for the tourney is only 250...
> 
> I would be honored to take a Shark Tagging Kit out there and put it to use.. :texasflag


When I was young my dad and grand dad shrimped out of Texas City. I remember when he would come get me to show me the sharks hung on the dike. Your right there is deffinetly a lot less killed nowadays. I'll admit my outlook has changed a bit since the start of the post. Your right by getting that shark weighed in early you propably did save others and I also didn't know the shark was eatin. I wish these details would have come earlier but I did get to find out who the a$$es are around here. I myself would never enter a tournament like this but I understand why you do. When your buddy's post ask them to give more details. Shark tags are real easy to get on here I'll pm you this guy's info. All he needs is your address and name.

good catch Tiny


----------



## justletmein

Man I go away for a few days and yall tack on 20+ pages??? I guess nobody missed me.



Tiny said:


> Ohh Boy.. See, this is why I did not post this Once in a Life Time, My biggest Ever Fish, here on 2cool..
> Yes, it Was my fish, I don't have the pics, but I will be getting them soonly..
> 
> For the record, I just got done fishing 7 days for the 38th Annual HOF Tournament, On the second day of the tournament,using a jackfish for bait, at approximately 8:30 in the morning, I hooked up with this animal, hour and a half later, we shot her and tied her up to the boat. We then loaded her up and made the 40 mile run back to the dock, weighed the fish, took some pics and cut the jaws out. We then tied her off to the back of the boat and hauled her off to bolivar. At bolivar, she was given to an oriental family that the boat owner knows, what happened to the shark then.. I don't know.
> 
> Now for the rest of the trip this is a little tally of what we caught.
> 
> 12 Red Snapper, 12 - 17 pounds
> About 30 Ling, from babies to 53 pounds, and we did lose a couple at least 70+ ponds
> Bunches of kings.. biggest was 31 Pounds
> Now for the sharks!!
> 
> We caught and released in 7 days of fishing.. (and sorry for lack of pics.. it really does take 3 people to C&R these fish..
> 
> Black Tip - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Lemon - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Greater Hammer - 1 @ 10 Ft, 1 @ 8 Ft
> Sandbar - 1 @ 7 Ft
> Tiger Sharks - 15 total released, alive!! All the way from 4 ft to 10 ft..
> 
> Out of the 20 sharks that we Caught and Release we recovered the hooks from 14 of them.. (at 5 bucks a piece, we had to..)
> 
> Ohh yea.. we also killed 10 cases of beer and 6 half gallons of Capt. Morgans.. ARRRRRRRGG!!!!!
> 
> Any body know who does a good job on shark jaws???


Why not post pics of the C&R stuff that we can ALL enjoy? Good job on the C&R stuff. Nothing wrong with posting up your biggest fish ever on 2cool, just do it in the proper forum where it belongs. It was caught in federal waters well offshore, that belongs in the bluewater forum where the guys that hang out there won't complain about it. Also, I would like to add one more thing. If the members who fish the tournaments like these were to speak up they would likely consider changing over to C&R regs. Will you petition the tournament directors to change the rules for next time? You can still win your $1000, won't have the headache of dragging a big pile of dead liver back to the docks, and you can keep fishing and having fun since you're already out there. You won't have a set of jaws now though will ye.



Chase This! said:


> KaaaaaBOOM!!!!!!!
> 
> It was used afterall. All this BS specualtion, and yall didn't even know the details.
> 
> Tiny, here is another Boom!!! for a BA catch. You are the man.
> 
> Brandon


You say Boom and Kaboom WAY too much.


----------



## donkeyman

congerat tiny....cant we alll just get along????????????


----------



## TMWTim

Tiny said:


> Yes, we killed an Apex predator, we won enough money to barely cover our expenses, and luckily we brought in a fish that was supposably fresh enough for someone to make use of.
> 
> That family was very happy to receive the fish, but we were too tired to stick around and find out what exactly they did with it.


They puked it up shortly after eating it :spineyes:

Come on down this year, Tiny. Turn that $1000 into $10,000 plus hundreds in prizes. With all these sharks you catch, mostly released, you should be on top of the leader board with no problems. Why fish these chickenchit tourneys when you can actually win some serious prize money that you seek so much?

http://sharkathon.com/2009Winners/tabid/396/Default.aspx


----------

